# Gran Turismo 5 Official Thread



## Sengoku (May 31, 2009)

Welcome, racing enthusiasts! The official thread for the real driving simulator!  

This thread is for those who love real life & virtual cars, tracks, racing in general, and the series. Feel free to discuss anything related to it and also, always wear your seat-belt. 



> The automobile club members (2nd names are the psn):
> 1.) Sengoku - theONEPIECEcrew
> 2.) gixa786 -
> 3.) ShadowXSSSR -
> ...



(pm or stop by and drop a message if you want to join). 


Ladies and gentlemen, start your ENGINES! VROOM!


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But first, lets go through the history of the series in terms of cars and tracks:

Gran Turismo 97-98 (psx)
- 178 cars; unofficially 180
- 11 tracks

Gran Turismo 2 99-00 (psx)
- 650 cars
- 27 tracks

Gran Turismo 3 01 (ps2)
- 150 cars
- 34 tracks

Gran Turismo 4 04-05 (ps2)
- 700+ cars
- 51 tracks​
So what makes Gran Turismo 5 so great? Well, from the Prologue's perspective, we know:
1.) We will have cockpit views
2.) Major graphics overhaul
3.) Multiplayer with special events
4.) Improved physics engine
5.) Upgrade to the sounds

Before I reveal the unofficial/official cars and tracks of GT5, let me show you Amar's (a very reliable poster from GTplanet) riddles:

I'll keep it short and simple and just give you the summary



> First wind whispers that final reunion will happen thirty nights before twelve months pass and that all winds from the whole world will reunite in the same moment for the first time.



From this,  Amar is talking about the release date of GT5. So when? According to this, GT5 will be released around March of 2010.



> Second wind says there will be more than half of dozen hundreds birds flying in the beginning of the reunion on almost eight dozen of skypaths, and some of the birds will come from the past reunion just resembling the looks of the newborn birds.



birds = cars, skypaths = tracks.
past reunion = cars featured from previous games.
I will reveal the cars and tracks # towards the end.



> Third tale says that for the first time ever skypaths will not be just solid and already known but that new skypaths will be built by birdtamers from the parts of existing skypaths.



Possibly a track editor.



> Fourth wind is talking that birdtamers will reunite in numbers greater than ever and will be granted with ability to talk to each other, make guilds and alliances with undisputed freedom.



This one is a bit too obvious but for those who are still confused: It means birdtamers (we, the drivers) will be able to form clans or guilds and communicate with each other online. 



> Fifth wind says that reunion will happen in two forms, one greater than other and birdtamers will have freedom to decide which reunion they will attend. Greater reunion will ask for great sacrifice to be made in order to get all present and future treasures without new sacrifices needed, while smaller reunion will come in form already known, asking for more sacrifices if future treasures catches the eyes of the birdtamers.



Two games but with different prices. From what I've read this means either: If you have already bought GT5P, you will be able to upgrade to the full game with a discounted price. However, if you haven't, you can buy the full game with a higher price.



> Sixth wind is telling the tale about different reunion but almost the same as known one, smaller only for the eyes of those who do not want to see it in its whole glory. That different reunion will not happen in the realm same as the known one, but in the different realm which still has not been uncovered to the bird tamers. That realm will resemble realm already known but it will be divine new and made in the image of it.



This one has already been verified and confirmed. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1FF8_0mAOA[/YOUTUBE]

Gran Turismo for PSP. 1 wind down, 5 more to go!



> All those birds, skypaths and bird tamers from all realms will unite for the Feast. And as it is already known, it will be the Feast of the Gods.



Feast of the Gods = E3 2009. And yes, it has been confirmed that GT5 will be at E3 according to a French magazine. 

Gran Turismo 5 ??? (ps3)
- 600+ cars
- 96 tracks​
That is amazing. 96 tracks WITH 600+ cockpit cars. 

















Grab some extra tissues ready:

youtube

Enjoy.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Calling co-owner of this club.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

It certainly looks incredible.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 2, 2009)

Sure, Pilot. 

I'm so excited that they included both WRC and Nascar. What is even better is that they will finally include damage shown to us when the Subaru was hit hard.

Once again, I can't wait!


----------



## Codde (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm going to have re-buy a PS3 once it's launched. Only game I put in time on the system before was GT5 Prologue. Still no official release date but March '10 seems likely. At least for a Japanese release, NA/EU release shouldn't be too long afterwards. 

Since it's relevant (and there's no GT Mobile thread yet), Gamekyo has hand on footage for Gran Turismo mobile. Looks great, about on the same level as Gran Turismo 3. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn5rBftQ1b0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 2, 2009)

Yummy, Nissan GTR.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 2, 2009)

Didn't this come out years ago?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 2, 2009)

#2 said:
			
		

> Second wind says there will be more than half of dozen hundreds birds flying in the beginning of the reunion on almost eight dozen of skypaths, and some of the birds will come from the past reunion just resembling the looks of the newborn birds.


Surely this means 600 cars with 95 tracks? 'Almost' 8 dozen.. 

I'm hoping the damage isn't purely superficial, but it'll almost certainly be restricted to non-commercial cars. 

The screenshots… are something else.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Did anyone else feel like the guy presenting GT for the PSP needed a hug?


----------



## Codde (Jun 3, 2009)

Interview with Yamauchi

If your favorite character came to your front door?



> IL: Any details on when Gran Turismo 5 will be released in the U.S.?
> 
> Yamauchi: It's not decided yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2009)

'slong as there are Nissan 350Z and 370Z, I'm happy enough.


----------



## Trunkten (Jun 3, 2009)

Already somewhere near the top of my wishlist. GT4 was one of my most-played games on the PS2. Can't beat the feeling of building up that garage and thrashing your mates with your own custom tuned cars.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 3, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> 'slong as there are Nissan 350Z and 370Z, I'm happy enough.



These two cars will certainly be in the game. 350Z is already in prologue.  

I'm still hoping for the Bugatti Veyron, Gumpert Apollo, and SSC Ultimate Aero.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 3, 2009)

In case you guys missed it.

Gran Turismo PSP trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FioFErsHpQc[/YOUTUBE]

GT PSP gameplay:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn5rBftQ1b0[/YOUTUBE]

Yay! Nissan GTR Spec-V! 


Gran Turismo 5 trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2uQ2ayvvWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 6, 2009)

Those trailers all look beautiful. I've never been good at any of the GT games and sucked miserably at Prologue, but I really want to buy GT 5.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 8, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Didn't this come out years ago?



Prologue isn't the full game. It is more of a "here is a snack before the big roasted pig feast".


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 8, 2009)

Sengoku, do you use a wheel? I am considering getting one, but I'll wait until GT5 comes out and maybe I can pick up a bundle or something. I'm not arsed about the new wheel they might introduce (G27 is it?) but out of the current selection, I'm considering the Driving Force Pro (that's the GT4 wheel) and the Driving Force GT. The G25 is way out of my price range, but both of these can be had for reasonable money.


----------



## Akira (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm also thinking of getting the Driving Force GT for this game, has anyone tried one?


----------



## Seany (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm actually going to get this game. I've been into driving games lately. Well all year tbh.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 31, 2009)

GT PSP box art sexy? Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 3, 2009)

We also get rally.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 4, 2009)

The ZR1 is such a beast car seriously. 

Anyway, more good news, auto fans!


*You Will Like Gran Turismo 5?s Release Date
August 2nd, 2009 by Jordan*


*Spoiler*: __ 



_Don?t tell anyone, but GTPlanet has learned the tentative release date for Gran Turismo 5 through an unofficial but extremely reliable source.  Since the date has not been officially published and Sony could still change it at their leisure, we will not be saying anything specific to keep from eating an unhealthy dose of crow.  What we can say, however, is that a 2009 release is almost certain, and the much-publicized Amazon.com date of December 29, 2009 is incorrect.  As it stands at the moment, it is likely the official date will be announced at GamesCom Cologne during Sony?s August 18th press conference.  Stay tuned for more information, and remember: he?s making a list and checking it twice?_




*New Corvette ZR1 Model Screenshots from GT PSP
August 3rd, 2009 by Jordan*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Breaking NEWS: Lamborghini and Bugatti confirmed for GT PSP. GT5 inclusion VERY LIKELY!

*Lamborghini, Bugatti Coming to Gran Turismo Series
August 4th, 2009 by Jordan*


*Spoiler*: __ 



It?s a great day for Gran Turismo fans around the world, as it has just been revealed that the both Lamborghini and Bugatti are bringing their cars to Gran Turismo PSP and, presumably, Gran Turismo 5!  The news came as Sony announced a special pre-order promotion for GT PSP, which entitles you to some type of code that gives you access to one of the following cars from ?day one? in the game:

    * 2009 Bugatti Veyron
    * 2002 Enzo Ferrari
    * 2008 GTbyCitroen
    * 2009 Nissan GTR V-Spec
    * 1974 Lamborghini Countach LP400 (more Lamborghini?s are also coming)

Their blog post is a bit scant on the details of how this will work, but they promise to reveal more on the program soon.  Nobody?s too worried about that right now though, as most of us are still picking up our jaws off the floor.  Enjoy the new screenshots of the cars below!


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 4, 2009)

Now we just have to wait for some Porsche news. *crosses fingers*!


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 4, 2009)

Are you shittin me 2009. 

Awesome I wanna drive some Ferrais and do a little bit of rally. 
Europeans consider this game porn.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 5, 2009)

lambo's and buggati's in ma GT?  :ho

best news i herd in sometime... feels like bin waitin forever for gt5... gd thing the psp release isnt too far off.


----------



## Helix (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm assuming the AE86 won't be in GT5.


----------



## cygnus (Aug 6, 2009)

Hachi Roku is win


----------



## Akira (Aug 6, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Are you shittin me 2009.
> 
> Awesome I wanna drive some Ferrais and do a little bit of rally.
> *Europeans consider this game porn.*



Damn straight.


Cannot wait for these games


----------



## Hiroshimo (Aug 6, 2009)

is the audi r8 in gt5?

THX


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 8, 2009)

Hiroshimo said:


> is the audi r8 in gt5?
> 
> THX



Well the R8 is already in Prologue. You bet it is in the game.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 11, 2009)

So what are your favorite supercars, guys and gals?

Mine is the Lexus LF-A. It is not out yet but the way this car performs, sounds, and looks makes it my dream car. 

Here is the evolution of the LF-A:

From oldest to newest (top to bottom):

*Spoiler*: __ 



A


B


C


D


E


F


I don't like the newest version of the LF-A (F) because of the front. It looks ugly. My favorite version has to be the (D) version with the triple front splitters/diffuser.

But there is hope since the cars used for the Nurburgring 24 hours race closely resembled (D) and (E).







There is still hope!

Oh and this car supposedly lapped the Nurburgring track with a blistering time of 7 mins and 24 seconds!


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 11, 2009)

supercars? im liking the new ferrari 458 italia, looks sweet. 

other than that my fave supercar has to be the ol' F40... was a smacking car.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 11, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> supercars? im liking the new ferrari 458 italia, looks sweet.
> 
> other than that my fave supercar has to be the ol' F40... was a smacking car.



The 458 Italia looks awesome! Good choice. 
My only complaints are small and objective of course! I don't really dig the headlights and the exhaust pipes of the car. But I know for sure it will grow on me just like when I complained about the Nissan GTR's rear spoiler. 
I now like it regardless. 

F40 is good too. It was the last car under the founder's direction.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 11, 2009)

i like the exhaust pipes its something new... agree on the lights tho lol cud have bin slightly different but still, really nice car.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 12, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> GT PSP box art sexy? Yes, yes it is.



_*cough*_ .....






GT5 Prologue has sold 3.94 million units. 

Link

Sony *really* needs to cut the price in time for this game.

Breakdown:

Gran Turismo 5 Prologue (North America) 	- 820,000 	

Gran Turismo 5 Prologue (Europe) -	2,330,000 

Gran Turismo 5 Prologue (Asia) - 100,000 	

Gran Turismo 5 Prologue (Japan) - 690,000

NA's numbers are pitiful next to ours. 

Say what you will about the ethics of selling a 'glorified demo' as a game, but financially speaking GT Prologue has reaped major fruits for PD & Sony.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 12, 2009)

erictheking said:


> _*cough*_ .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad. 
Not surprised about Europe being the biggest supporter of the GT franchise though. 

I wonder what items come with the Collector's Edition. Hmmm..


----------



## Di@BoLik (Aug 14, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Not bad.
> Not surprised about Europe being the biggest supporter of the GT franchise though.
> 
> I wonder what items come with the Collector's Edition. Hmmm..



A Stig replica helmet


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 14, 2009)

Can't wait for GT5. 

NA numbers are sad, but I kinda expected it to be lower over here.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 14, 2009)

I was actually really bad at Prologue but I still want to buy this game for some reason. It will sophisticate my library.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 14, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I was actually really bad at Prologue but I still want to buy this game for some reason. It will sophisticate my library.



It is okay. Even if you are bad, I think there will be some gamesaves for you to use so you can have all the cars. Although, I heard Sony is cracking down on it.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't want to cheat or anything. I'll get the PSP GT when I get my Go and I'll practice. I want to be good and enjoy how beautiful this game is going to look on my HDTV.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 14, 2009)

* i no wot u mean,

im glad i played GT from the first installment all those yrs ago... if i hadnt, i might not have bothered with GT at all 

nice sig sengoku


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 14, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> * i no wot u mean,
> 
> im glad i played GT from the first installment all those yrs ago... if i hadnt, i might not have bothered with GT at all
> 
> nice sig sengoku



Thanks, gixa. 
The artist somewhat cut off the front 'splitters' near the brake ducts are though. 

Oh well.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Not bad.
> Not surprised about Europe being the biggest supporter of the GT franchise though.
> 
> I wonder what items come with the Collector's Edition. Hmmm..





Its like porn for Europeans.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 16, 2009)

Watch for Aug 19th at Gamescon. Apparently, Polyphony Digital will be there to talk about GT5/GTPSP. Hopefully GT5.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 16, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Watch for Aug 19th at Gamescon. Apparently, Polyphony Digital will be there to talk about GT5/GTPSP. Hopefully GT5.


Is there an article about how many cars are gonna ship with GT5?


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 16, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Is there an article about how many cars are gonna ship with GT5?



I don't think so. But, the best estimation would be 600+ without DLC.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 16, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> I don't think so. But, the best estimation would be 600+ without DLC.



I was hoping for 800+.  lol


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 17, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I was hoping for 800+.  lol



800 is a bit of a stretch but maybe PD will surprise us! 

Dante, what is your favorite car?


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry for double posting but the Devon GTX set a new record on the Laguna Seca track with a lap time of 1:35.075! The previous champion was the Dodge Viper ACR with a lap time of 1:35.117. 

Also, at the famous Nurburgring track, there are rumors going around that the new Gumpert Apollo Speed set a new record. 
The previous holder was the Dodge Viper ACR with a 7:22.1 time. 

The Gumpert Apollo Speed? A BLISTERING 7:11 lap time. Hopefully this is true! All the more reasons to include these cars in the game. 

Devon GTX: 

*Spoiler*: __ 







[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NvWdjDXI2E[/YOUTUBE]




Dodge Viper ACR:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Gumpert Apollo Speed:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 17, 2009)

if the colours on the appolo wer better it wud look insane


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm sure there will be other colors. 

I might make a members list for this thread. Who wants to join?


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 17, 2009)

joined.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 17, 2009)

I updated the list on the front page. 

If I forget to add your name, just PM or stop by my page and drop a message.


----------



## Helix (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll join.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

Sign me up as well.


----------



## destinator (Aug 18, 2009)

According to dengeki GT5 will be shown at gamescon!

Source: vidic dreams of playing for barca?


----------



## Di@BoLik (Aug 18, 2009)

Sign me up as well please.

Is that Gumpert a different model from the one on Top gear?


----------



## destinator (Aug 18, 2009)

Game will be playable at Gamescom!

 this thread end of the video shows sonys booth with looots of setups!


----------



## Helix (Aug 18, 2009)

No release date announced.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 19, 2009)

That was the Gumpert Apollo. Not Speed. :] 

Can one of you guys do us a favor by going to gtplanet site and paste the gt5 info here? Thanks, I would do it  myself but im home and compless. And the ps3 browser sucks since it wont paste correctly and break sentence lines well.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 19, 2009)

The free GT with a Go deal is a EU exclusive 

but GT5 has episodes of top gear


----------



## destinator (Aug 19, 2009)

Here's the stock

has GT5 footage


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 21, 2009)

Bad news. Porsche has once again disappointed us fans by already signing an "exclusive agreement" with other companies. They won't be in Gran Turismo 5. Maybe later in the future where PD will include them in a form of DLC. 

Lamers. Now we can't have our dream matches by pitting Ferrari, Lamborghini, and Porsche together for a showdown.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 21, 2009)

Porsche are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), and Lamborghini is a poser's car. Why buy a Lambo when you can buy a Ferrari.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Aug 21, 2009)

Not losing any sleep over the lack of Porsche.. never expected them in the first place. To be honest, if they took GT4 and slapped on GT5p graphics, I'd be more than happy.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 21, 2009)

Problem with Porsche is that they actually have a very RICH background and history. They have won so many championships it isn't even funny. Hell, I'm willing to bet that their history is far more impressive than Ferrari's. 

By the way, when you said GT4, did you mean the company RUF? I still do not considered them Porsche despite the fact that they use their chassises and that is it. The engine and everything are different. And I actually prefer Porsche over RUF. Not only do you get the modern Porsche cars but also their legendary Le Mans race cars. 

Damn you, Porsche!


----------



## Di@BoLik (Aug 21, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Problem with Porsche is that they actually have a very RICH background and history. They have won so many championships it isn't even funny. Hell, I'm willing to bet that their history is far more impressive than Ferrari's.
> *
> By the way, when you said GT4, did you mean the company RUF?* I still do not considered them Porsche despite the fact that they use their chassises and that is it. The engine and everything are different. And I actually prefer Porsche over RUF. Not only do you get the modern Porsche cars but also their legendary Le Mans race cars.
> 
> Damn you, Porsche!



Nope, I was talking about the game itself. I'd be happy with a nice looking GT4. Damage and the extra car manufacturers are bonuses


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> 800 is a bit of a stretch but maybe PD will surprise us!
> 
> Dante, what is your favorite car?



Sorry for the late reply Sen. 

I'd have to say 

Well my favorite car is the 1967 Dodge Charger.  its not gonna be in GT5  I hope it will.

But my favorite car in the game would be the Ferrari F360 Spider. 

What can I say I have a weakness for Italian cars. 

1000+ Cars Sen I was right.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 21, 2009)

Dante, you want to join the club? I'll put your name on the list if you do. 

I just hope Kaz is pulling our legs when he says he does not have the license yet. I don't want to get my hopes up but if there is no Porsche presentation at the TGS this year, then, DLC is the only option left. If this the case, then we just have to wait until the license expires which god knows when that will happen.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sure I'll join.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 22, 2009)

Added! 

Just so you fans do not forget, PD has said they will release GT5 *SHORTLY*  right after GTPSP's release date. 
This means we may still get the game in 2009.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 22, 2009)

I wonder how Forza is gonna survive. 

Offtopic: Sen, do you go to see Sakura trees bloom? I wanted to get some pictures to convince my mother to take a trip to Japan.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 22, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I wonder how Forza is gonna survive.
> 
> Offtopic: Sen, do you go to see Sakura trees bloom? I wanted to get some pictures to convince my mother to take a trip to Japan.



Ya, they are beautiful. I would recommend taking a tourist bus trip with you and your mom. They will take you to both the cities and country sides of Japan. Gotta soak in both experiences and scenaries to appreciate Japan and its culture to its full effect.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Ya, they are beautiful. I would recommend taking a tourist bus trip with you and your mom. They will take you to both the cities and country sides of Japan. Gotta soak in both experiences and scenaries to appreciate Japan and its culture to its full effect.



Sounds like a plan. The only things is just to convince her to go, she's so closed minded.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 22, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Sounds like a plan. The only things is just to convince her to go, she's so closed minded.



About your Forza comment. LOL. I really have no idea how many times the head guy of Turn10 said Forza is the DEFINITIVE of racing games. I bet the recent news about GT5 made him nervous. :]

Btw, why is your mom close minded? What do you mean?


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> About your Forza comment. LOL. I really have no idea how many times the head guy of Turn10 said Forza is the DEFINITIVE of racing games. I bet the recent news about GT5 made him nervous. :]
> 
> Btw, why is your mom close minded? What do you mean?



Forza 3 is coming on 2 discs.  What is this 1998? Forza is a joke compared to GT. 

See my mom is an old school "Southern Gal" she doesn't like to be away from home. Other than that she's really stubborn.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 24, 2009)

GC 2009: Gran Turismo 5 - Taking Damage (Off Screen)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoyJqqg9i58[/YOUTUBE]​
Just some old pics. Gotta love the Nissan GTR SuperGT race car!


*Spoiler*: __ 















Gran Turismo PSP Intro Video
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOUkAq8Kv6w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## squilliam (Aug 24, 2009)

damage physics in a next gen gran turismo game....?

OH HELLZ YES!

EDIT: after watching that GC 2009 vid, I orgasmed


----------



## superman_1 (Aug 25, 2009)

cant wait for this game... its gonna be big....


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 31, 2009)

First racing game I'll buy since Episode I Podracer!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## dummy plug (Sep 3, 2009)

i wasnt able to finish GT2


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 3, 2009)

dummy plug said:


> i wasnt able to finish GT2


i'm playing it now. the licences are kinda boring especially since i finished all of them up to 'S' within just n hour  i preferred the licences in gt1 since they proved more of a challenge.


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 9, 2009)

Gran Turismo 5?s ?Head Tracking? Explained
September 9th, 2009 by Jordan 





> Shortly after Gran Turismo 5?s feature list popped up on Polyphony Digital?s website, pandemonium broke out as everyone rushed to secure an accurate translation.  With the added excitement of the playable demo at GamesCom and our first look at damage, some pretty remarkable new features slipped under the collective radar.  We?re going to put the spotlight on one of them today which could have an major impact on the racing game genre across platforms: ?head tracking? with the PlayStation Eye.
> 
> The concept itself is simple enough -- it?s a camera that tracks the movement of your head -- but the results are breathtaking.  If you?ve never seen this new technology in action, watch the following demos and you?ll quickly realize the implications of such a feature in Gran Turismo 5:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SDGG9HhbgQ[/YOUTUBE]
> ...





> As we learned from Polyphony Digital?s website, you?ll be able to use this head tracking technology to manipulate the ?cockpit camera? and presumably look through the corners and at your opponents with the simple turn of your head.  From the translation (confirmed by Yamauchi):
> 
> _ ??the movement of Cockpit Camera interface (confirmed in full 3-D. The camera can be fully manipulated and you can opt to have your head tracked by the PSEye)?_
> 
> The PlayStation Eye is already available for $32.99, but is not typically considered a must-have peripheral for most PS3 owners due to a lack of software support.  That could change in a very big way, selling lots of additional Eye hardware for Sony in the process.  For now, though, we could be looking at GT5?s ?dark horse? in the race for consumer?s hearts, minds, and dollars.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 9, 2009)

wow. that head tracking is  an extra smack to bring the simulation to life.


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 9, 2009)

Ya, it would make room for more buttons to use on the ps3 controller or the wheel.


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 10, 2009)

*Gran Turismo PSP?s Multiplayer Modes*
September 10th, 2009 by Jordan 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjUXYtjht0k[/YOUTUBE]



> In this fresh new interview, Kazunori Yamauchi explains the details of Gran Turismo PSP?s new ad-hoc multiplayer features. There?s also some nice clips showing off two new cars coming to the GT series for the first time.  Here?s what you need to know:
> 
> * Multiplayer Modes:
> o *Standard Race*: Classic, head-to-head racing.
> ...


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 11, 2009)

*Gran Turismo 5 Commercial Production Suggests ?09 Release*
September 11th, 2009 by Jordan

​


> For those of you who still aren?t conviced of a 2009 release date for Gran Turismo 5, here?s something new to consider.  In a comment on PlayStation?s official blog, Peter Dille, Senior Vice President of Marketing, dropped this remark after someone mentioned they were hopeful for a commercial about the game:
> 
> _Oh, we have one for GT5 all right?_
> 
> ...


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 11, 2009)

*Gran Turismo 5 Confirmed for Tokyo Game Show*
September 11th, 2009 by Jordan 

​


> Tensions were high last June at E3, when everyone and their brother expected something about Gran Turismo 5 to be announced at the largest trade show in the gaming industry.  We got a cool trailer, but nothing else about the game was revealed.  Next up was GamesCom, where the first playable version (with damage) was demonstrated.  These delightful tidbits were released despite the fact that the game was not released on Sony?s ?official list? of game titles to be highlighted at the show.
> 
> That trend is about to change for the upcoming Tokyo Game Show ? Sony?s just released their official exhibitor list, with Gran Turismo 5 right in the middle of things.  Kazunori Yamauchi has already confirmed that we can expect a ?major advancement? at TGS, and with this new confirmation, we could see more revealed about the game than ever before.  The show begins on September 24 ? mark your calendars!


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 11, 2009)

If GT5 gets released this holiday season. Let's just say you won't find a PS3 on European shelves for a good long while......


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 15, 2009)

*Beautiful Gran Turismo PSP 60FPS Video*
September 15th, 2009 by Jordan 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNr9UEhRPYk[/YOUTUBE]



> With typical online videos, you?re stuck at 30 frames-per-second.  That?s fine with most content, but when you?re talking about Gran Turismo PSP, it?s just not quite good enough. Fortunately, the video experts at Digital Foundry (you might remember them from their video performance analysis of GT5 Prologue) got hold of a GT PSP review copy and captured a pure, accurate 60 FPS video feed from the portable hardware. The result is some of the best-looking in-game replay footage you?ve seen. *Note: the YouTube embed above is not running in 30 FPS -- click through to Digital Foundry?s website to stream the video in its true quality and framerate.*
> 
> Aside from the impressive visuals, DF offers some insight into just how Polyphony Digital managed to pull off 60 FPS on such meager hardware:
> 
> ...



*Gran Turismo PSP Intro Video*
September 15th, 2009 by Jordan

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyPS1b2tt7M[/YOUTUBE]



> We got our first glimpse of GT PSP?s intro video at GamesCom last month, but it was recorded ?off screen? with a video camera. Finally, it?s been captured in much better quality, with sound -- take a look!  Thanks to Paskowitz for sending this in!


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 15, 2009)

*Mixed Reviews for Gran Turismo PSP*
September 15th, 2009 by Jordan 





> Today the review embargo has been lifted on media outlets with copies of Gran Turismo PSP, and thoughts and opinions are quickly popping up across the web. Unfortunately, however, not all are postive, with critics missing the “career mode” that made previous GT games so enjoyable. Indeed, Kazunori Yamauchi has been telling us this game would be structured differently than any of the others since June, focusing on “driving missions and tasks” as opposed to working your way up the ladder, tweaking your cars to win more money.  Yamauchi defended this decision with the assumption that players will only play the game for short periods of time, and may not be willing to dive as deep as they would have in the console games.
> 
> The question, then, is who missed the point: the reviewers, or Polyphony Digital? In their quest to make the game quick to pick up and play, did they water down the quintessential Gran Turismo experience, or did the critics miss the point? We’ll find out for ourselves come October 1st. For now, join the debate in our GT PSP forum, or keep reading of the latest reviews and scores for GT PSP…





> *IGN.com (6.8/10)*
> 
> _For me, and a lot of other Gran Turismo fans, the fantastic driving is coupled with starting out at the bottom, slowly tweaking and upgrading your starter car as you compete in event after event, and gradually buying new rides to take on bigger and better challenges. And then eventually, after lots of hard work, you’ll get a car that can crack the 200mph barrier and you’ll feel like you’ve accomplished something great. Gran Turismo on the PSP contains none of this, and by and large, that’s the entire problem._
> 
> ...


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 17, 2009)

If they release this game this year.


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 17, 2009)

Gotta cross our fingers!


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 17, 2009)

I can't fu wait!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 18, 2009)

It's almost definitely coming out this year. I expect a Dec. 4th announcement for a worldwide release @ TGS.


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 18, 2009)

Only two things I care about at this point:
1.) The release date
2.) Porsche.

Hopefully these will become true at TGS!


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 18, 2009)

wtf, is GT PSP really that bad?


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 19, 2009)

There are rumors circulating around the web that GT5 is going to be released on the 29th of December. 

*hopefully it is even earlier than that!*


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 19, 2009)

the earlier the better of course, heres to hoping before xmas


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 21, 2009)

*Mercedes SLS AMG ?Highlight? of Gran Turismo 5, TGS*
September 21st, 2009 by Jordan 

​


> A Mercedes-Benz press release just hit the wires this morning, confirming that the new SLS AMG will be featured in Gran Turismo 5. It?s also going to be on display at the Tokyo Game Show later this week, along ?with [the] latest information on Gran Turismo 5″. Apparently, the leaked video of Kazunori Yamauchi examining the SLS AMG meant something, after all!
> 
> _The Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG which celebrated its world premiere during the 2009 International Motor Show (IAA), is the highlight in the latest version of the PlayStation?3 video game Gran Turismo?5. And just as with the visitors to the IAA, it is expected to excite gamers worldwide with its breathtaking performance.
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Helix (Sep 21, 2009)

That commercial was pretty epic, even though it didn't show the actual game.


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ferrari 458 Italia in Gran Turismo 5, Forza 3*
September 22nd, 2009 by Jordan

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a0MMk3VFps[/YOUTUBE]​


> Ferrari?s latest creation, the 458 Italia, is featured in the latest Gran Turismo 5 video, just released a few hours ago. You?ll see some very beautiful footage, along with our first look at some currently unkown road course. To spice things up, Ferrari appears to have commissioned this video by both Polyphony Digital and Turn 10 (Forza?s producers), and has released both company?s clips at the same time. It?s inevitable that comparisons will be made -- judge for yourself and take a look at Forza 3?s video after the jump?




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFJ1XryU0lU[/YOUTUBE]​
Great news if you are a Ferrari fan since the 458 Italia is the successor to the F430.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 22, 2009)

knew that car would be put in, and glad it has been 

thats gonna be my win win car >_>


----------



## Helix (Sep 22, 2009)

The GT5 video blew the Forza video outta the water.


----------



## Munken (Sep 23, 2009)

^ Yeah too bad it's pre rendered.

Diouf: ''Everton fans threw bananas at me''


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 23, 2009)

*Tokyo Game Show 2009: Live Coverage at GTPlanet*
September 23rd, 2009 by Jordan 


​


> It?s here! At each major gaming industry conference this year, we?ve collectively held our breath for news about Gran Turismo 5 from the halls of Polyphony Digital. We got our first peek at the game in the E3 trailer, and then took a closer look at the new damage feature in a playable version of the game at GamesCom. Exactly what?s in store for Tokyo is still anyone?s guess, but significant details about the game (including the release date) are long overdue. Kazunori Yamauchi himself has already told us to expect a ?major advancement? from the show, and both Ferrari and Mercedes-Benz have curiously started bragging about their latest vehicles getting featured in GT5 this week.
> 
> Sony?s press conference will begin on September 24, 2009 at 10:30 AM in Tokyo, Japan. GTPlanet will, of course, be providing ?live blog? coverage of the event right here on our homepage. Here?s a quick reference to see what time this will be in your area. For a more comprehensive list of international locations, see this time table:
> 
> ...



Oh snap!


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 24, 2009)

*Gran Turismo 5: March 2010 in Japan*
September 24th, 2009 by Jordan 





> Gran Turismo 5?s release window has just been set to March 2010 for Japan, according to Kazunori Yamauchi at the TGS press conference.  This, unfortunately, runs directly counter to everything that we?ve heard so far from a wide variety of sources for nearly an entire year:
> 
> November 30, 2008 ? Sony executive in Europe mentions GT5 will ?arrive at Christmas? during an interview with a financial magazine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 24, 2009)

Bugger.


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 24, 2009)

*Ferrari 458 Italia: GT5 Gameplay Video*
September 24th, 2009 by Jordan 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9MRsDC1l8A[/YOUTUBE]



> Here?s our first look at gameplay footage of the new Ferrari 458 Italia in Gran Turismo 5. Something to watch for: in cockpit view, the paddle shifting animation has now been included (this was absent in Prologue).




*Mercedes SLS AMG Gameplay, Promotional Videos*
September 24th, 2009 by Jordan 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w76dGdY0CY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxyhxuRAkfU[/YOUTUBE]



> Two new videos showing the Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG in Gran Turismo 5.


----------



## Helix (Sep 24, 2009)

March 2010 is not that far off anyway. It's only 3 more months from the supposed December release. 

Just keep making it better I suppose.


----------



## squilliam (Sep 24, 2009)

guys, I need some advice:

I'm planning on getting a racing wheel for GT5, however, I'm going to be playing from the couch and not from the computer desk.

As a result, there is no place to attach the wheel. I don't have a coffee table or anything like that 

can you guys give me some recommendations? I looked at a number of racing wheel stands as well as racing seats, but they all cost $80+ and I don't really have that kind of money


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 24, 2009)

squilliam said:


> guys, I need some advice:
> 
> I'm planning on getting a racing wheel for GT5, however, I'm going to be playing from the couch and not from the computer desk.
> 
> ...



I personally believe you should just get a small desk/table - some you can find at Walmart for a very cheap price and better for the long run. Just use your comfy computer chair as your seat and a very cheap table as a base to carry all of the racing essentials. 

Page

I would either get the Logitech G27 or the Drivingforce GT (if you don't want to invest more money). I don't own a wheel myself but I know these two wheels are better than the G25 simply because it is newer and have more functions.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 24, 2009)

I heard that the G27 was not offering all that much over the G25. I could be wrong though. 

Squilliam, I believe the cheapest way of getting a raised platform of the height you need is a cost-effective coffee table. What are you going to be sitting on?


----------



## Di@BoLik (Sep 25, 2009)

Meh at the "major announcement"  The gameplay vids look amazing though.


----------



## Helix (Sep 26, 2009)

Gamestop has GT5 coming out on 2/2/2010. Is that official?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 26, 2009)

Doubt it. US and EU dates have not even been given a timeframe, and even Japan's is just 'March 2010' I think. 

Finally, a hands-on damage report.





> Now, for starters, there's going to be deformation damage -- scratches and stuff -- for all normal cars, but race cars are going to take hits hard in a way that will cause doors and side panels to tear completely off.
> 
> .....
> 
> Now, even though the Subaru looked like death and the Benz/Ferrari looked scratched up, all three drove like crap after the accidents. Whereas I could fly around in the rides beforehand, now I felt tension in the wheel when I'd be driving down a straightaway and cornering was tougher than ever.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 26, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Doubt it. US and EU dates have not even been given a timeframe, and even Japan's is just 'March 2010' I think.
> 
> Finally, a hands-on damage report.
> 
> Chapter 184



:amazed


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 26, 2009)

What I want to know is why then did PD say they will world wide release GT5? If they are going to release the game around March in Japan, then wouldn't that mean the world will get the game at that time?


----------



## squilliam (Sep 26, 2009)

erictheking said:


> I heard that the G27 was not offering all that much over the G25. I could be wrong though.
> 
> Squilliam, I believe the cheapest way of getting a raised platform of the height you need is a cost-effective coffee table. What are you going to be sitting on?



The couch. This might sound ridiculous, but I've heard that an ironing board is a good alternative to a wheel-stand because of it's adjustable height, but I'm not too sure


----------



## Helix (Oct 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oOXdKcdpZ8&feature=player_embedded#at=142[/YOUTUBE]

I

came

buckets.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2009)

^ fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu* that was such epic shit 

hachiroku!!!


----------



## squilliam (Oct 6, 2009)

That's a frikin' Toyota?! 

still looks like a 370z ripoff tho


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 9, 2009)

already have  the track is suposedly a new one never seen in previous games? should be entertaining


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 20, 2009)

Currently ranked seven thousand something with a lap time of 1'49 with the tuned 750z.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 21, 2009)

1m:40s something, ranked 4000 odd 

no where near the world record of 1m:36 dead.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 21, 2009)

Now I'm 1'47'XXX and ranked around 6000.


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 9, 2010)

Yay for Mclaren! Welcome to the family!
Now where is Porsche?


----------



## Appletart (Jan 10, 2010)

I remember I heard awhile back that the UK version of this game will include the Top Gear test track.  Is this still true?


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 10, 2010)

Appletart said:


> I remember I heard awhile back that the UK version of this game will include the Top Gear test track.  Is this still true?



Yeah, I believe Gran Turismo 5 will feature the track.


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 21, 2010)

*Sony Rep: GT5 Planned for October 2010
March 15th, 2010 by Jordan*
​


> According to an Italian gaming site, a Sony representative at last week’s Game Developers Conference informed them the company was looking to release Gran Turismo 5 in October of this year. While GT5 received little attention at the show, Sony’s marketing vice president, Peter Dille, re-affirmed the game would release this year. Of course, October also fits nicely within the “fall” release window mentioned by European Sony executive James Armstrong last month.
> 
> This gives Sony plenty of time to establish themselves in the 3D television market over the summer, providing the platform to introduce GT5 as the technology’s “killer app” at the start of the popular holiday buying season. While we must be wary of this somewhat anonymous source of information, it lines up with everything else we’ve been hearing as of late. Time will, as always, tell.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 21, 2010)

Can you even count with two hands how many times GT was delayed anymore?


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 21, 2010)

I believe the delay was due to other triple A games coming out this year. Now that God of War III and FF are out, then I firmly believe that this year will be the year the GT will come out. 

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 15, 2010)

November 2, 2010. GT5's release date.

CELEBRATION!!!! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmfBf_sAz5Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwlL4ZCprfo&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 16, 2010)

The tracks look so fucking beautiful and so do the cars of course, I can't wait to have this game in my hands.

The track with the bridge with all the flower tree's (can't remember the right name) Looks so fucking good.


----------



## Newton (Jun 16, 2010)

I've been waiting so fucking long

Finally 


I'm tearing up


----------



## Appletart (Jul 5, 2010)

Finally some footage of the Top Gear test track!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rC7wpupIP5U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Looks amazing.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 5, 2010)

I predict 4-5 million sales in the first week


----------



## Newton (Jul 5, 2010)

You misspelled bajillion


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jul 6, 2010)

This game looks fucken amazing.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh my fucking god, want this game now!


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 23, 2010)

is Nov 2nd a world release? or just U.S.

edit: eu is on 3rd, all good.


----------



## Mokujon (Oct 9, 2010)

game is gonna be awesome


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2010)

Gran Turismo 5 delayed!  



> The fifth version of the Gran Turismo racing franchise for PS3 faces yet another delay, which will push its November 2 launch date all the way back to the holiday season.
> 
> So, we are now at four years and counting since the first look at Gran Turismo 5 way back at E3 in 2006, and still we do not know exactly when the game will be out, other than sometime during the “holiday season.” What that means is still frustratingly vague, but it could signify that the game has been delayed until 2011.
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## superman_1 (Oct 13, 2010)

saw this news couple of hours ago... not worried about the delay too much cuz busy rite now with medal of honor and black ops will come out in nov. so that will keep me busy... can wait a little for gt5... already waited for quite some time already...


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 14, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Gran Turismo 5 delayed!
> 
> 
> 
> Source:


The PS3 jailbreak problem is the reason why, they had to probably change the firmware on the game.


----------



## Sengoku (Oct 19, 2010)

Anyone still hoping they would have Porsche? Maybe a little surprise..


----------



## Naked (Oct 20, 2010)

Sengoku said:


> Anyone still hoping they would have Porsche? Maybe a little surprise..



So far, no cars made by Porsche have been confirmed, but I doubt there wont be at least one in the game.


----------



## Reksveks (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't really care for Porsche but modelling one is basically modelling most of them


----------



## Naked (Oct 21, 2010)

According to , Porsche is going to be in the game. Though, it might not be there when the game is first released.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 29, 2010)

wow just wow


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow. 

That car better not be able to be used in general multiplayer online or every little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will use it and ruin the experience.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 1, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> According to , Porsche is going to be in the game. Though, it might not be there when the game is first released.





> 08-01-2007, 02:27 AM


Make sure you look at the dates. Obviously it is a fake.


----------



## Naked (Nov 7, 2010)

Sengoku said:


> Make sure you look at the dates. Obviously it is a fake.



Didn't bother to check the validity of the information. :S

I still doubt that there wont be at least one Porche in the game.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 7, 2010)

The license to own the rights to making Porsche in game are already bought by other companies like Forza, Need for Speed, etc...
Which doesn't really make any sense since Forza and NFS are two different companies.

Kaz himself have already stated that Porsche won't be in the GT5 game. Yeah, pessimistic ftw. :/


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 14, 2010)

GT5 announced to be released for the 24th November, lets hope it stays that


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2010)

24th  

I cant wait to use that R8


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> GT5 announced to be released for the 24th November, lets hope it stays that



Knowing my luck they'll change the release date on the 23rd.


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 15, 2010)

Need a controller, might get a gt themed one if it is released


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 15, 2010)

If you preorder you can get it on midnight release. I'm getting it at Gamestop. Hopefully you guys will too!


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2010)

Vault said:


> 24th
> 
> I cant wait to use that R8



lol R8 

GT-R > R8


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol R8
> 
> GT-R > R8



Hahahaha you are just like my friend  Everytime i mention the R8 he has to mention the GT-R and say its better.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2010)

I know it is better because my parents own one :ho

and at the track day at francorchamps spa the GT-Rs there raped almost everything.

I have been wondering, why is the 370z so popular in racing games? 

GT5 demo had the Z, need for speed demo had the Z. I don't mind its lovely to see your car in games but why so many.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2010)

But you forget about the R8 GT :ho Besides its only the acceleration of the GT-R which fucks up the R8, after awhile its rape. 

The 370z is just a popular car i guess.


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 16, 2010)

I like the Gillet Vertigo


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2010)

Vault said:


> But you forget about the R8 GT :ho Besides its only the acceleration of the GT-R which fucks up the R8, after awhile its rape.
> 
> The 370z is just a popular car i guess.



lol yeah that is why the R8s couldn't keep up with the GT-Rs at spa 

if the R8 would rape the GT-R the GT-R wouldn't of ever had such a fast nurburg lap.

just admit it, the GT-R is better than the R8. and the 2012 model will rape it even more


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2010)

The R8 is still a better car


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2010)

bullshit.

bigger engine that is all it has.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2010)

What has the GT-R have on the R8 other than the acceleration?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2010)

Vault said:


> What has the GT-R have on the R8 other than the acceleration?



Handling is better.
It is more practical pretty big booth and 4 seats.
much cheaper.

the only thing I can see that the R8 beats the GT-R is its max speed which is about like 3-4 miles faster  and that is from stats I picked up for the V10 version


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2010)

Handling you have me there but just slightly  And the mid-engine is what causes it to be a 2 seater. 

Which is more comfy? 

Lets leave it at a draw ok  Moving on


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2010)

Vault said:


> Handling you have me there but just slightly  And the mid-engine is what causes it to be a 2 seater.
> 
> Which is more comfy?
> 
> Lets leave it at a draw ok  Moving on



Apparently the R8 is a tad more comfy but I find the GT-R quite comfy myself.

sure putting everything on R makes it fucking hard


----------



## zuul (Nov 16, 2010)

Since it seems to be the right thread. 

I'm intending to buy a PS3 to my BF for Xmas and I would like to know what are the best driving games on it ? (it's his fav kind of game)

I will + rep.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2010)

for the PS3?

GT5 and I quite liked need for speed shift


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2010)

GT5 is easily your best bet for top racing game on the PS3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2010)

Vault said:


> Handling you have me there but just slightly  And the mid-engine is what causes it to be a 2 seater.
> 
> Which is more comfy?
> 
> Lets leave it at a draw ok  Moving on



oh yes here you go vault. 

proof of knowing what im talking about and not just talking out of my ass about the GT-R and Z :ho


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> GT5 is easily your best bet for top racing game on the PS3.



How about top racing game for all platforms?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> How about top racing game for all platforms?



All current platforms or overall all platforms? Because Top Gear for the SNES has godly status.


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> All current platforms or overall all platforms? Because Top Gear for the SNES has godly status.



All current gen gaming platforms of course. 

I wasn't really thinking of classics when I said that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2010)

Current as long as GT5 lives up to it's reputation it should be the top racing game on all current consoles.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 16, 2010)

GT5 will have the most content in terms of racing on the PS3. Warning though, if you played NFS and have never tried the GT series, there will be a big learning curve. Don't expect to transition well!


----------



## zuul (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for the answer.

I don't know if it's for the sake of contradicting me, but after having asked him about the Gran turismo brand, he said he prefers forza motorsport over it because the driving would be more realistic and that all the cars feel too much alike in GT (notice that I personnally know shit about driving games). Is he full of shit or not ?


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 17, 2010)

Sort of, 

GT5 has two types of simulations, there is the professional version which is alot more realistic and punishing if you make any sort of mistake and standard which is easier. So that shouldn't be a reason to prefer Forza over GT5.


----------



## zuul (Nov 17, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> Sort of,
> 
> GT5 has two types of simulations, there is the professional version which is alot more realistic and punishing if you make any sort of mistake and standard which is easier. So that shouldn't be a reason to prefer Forza over GT5.



He hasn't play GT5 yet, just previous version of it.

Is the profesionnal version of GT5 a separate game ?


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 17, 2010)

It's in the Same game


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Only way im believing you have the car is putting up a sign which says FUCK YOU VAULT next to the car then take a pic


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 17, 2010)

Vault said:


> The Only way im believing you have the car is putting up a sign which says FUCK YOU VAULT next to the car then take a pic



sure il do that tommorow for you 

semi proof for you?

I used to own a megane coupe

my username on the dash of the megane to prove that it was mine



check the license plate


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2010)

You ahve the 370 too  

I envy


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 17, 2010)

I own the Z the GT-R is my parents's car but I drive around in it a few times a week when I feel like it

and I just read the track list.

Fuck you GT5 fuck you for not having francorchamps.

seriously such a long fucking dev time and only like 10 real tracks and a bunch of made up ones


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 17, 2010)

You rich motherfuckers. :33

*Is jealous*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 17, 2010)

I work hard for it.

parts are quite expensive though.

I so want to twin turbo it but meh expensive.

I have long cold air intakes, long tube headers(lol co2) and a new freeflow exhaust with CF mufflers :ho

[YOUTUBE]LWChSf8WTF4[/YOUTUBE]

vid of the car with just the exhaust pre LTH, still need to make a vid with them on.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 18, 2010)

^lol, nice z, what size are your mufflers? (most ppl go with 18" for daily use) it makes a pretty tame sound.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2010)

Damn you and your drug trafficking  hard work Vegitto.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2010)

Jicksy said:


> ^lol, nice z, what size are your mufflers? (most ppl go with 18" for daily use) it makes a pretty tame sound.



12"

well what d you expect its a V6 not a roaring V8 

but he is much louder now with the headers.





I have gotten complaints of people saying I woke them up. but they live like at the end of the street


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 18, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> 12"
> 
> well what d you expect its a V6 not a roaring V8
> 
> ...


they just hatin'  still a nice sound though.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey Vegitto-kun, I was actually considering buying a 370Z sometime next year (when they actually upgrade the damn thing with horsepower bump as other competitors are getting them too!). 
How is the 370Z's skin? I heard it is very bad and can be scratched very very easily.  You have a film on it or anything by any chance?


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 19, 2010)

The fuck!? :33


----------



## Helix (Nov 19, 2010)

I can't wait for my collector's edition...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2010)

Sengoku said:


> Hey Vegitto-kun, I was actually considering buying a 370Z sometime next year (when they actually upgrade the damn thing with horsepower bump as other competitors are getting them too!).
> How is the 370Z's skin? I heard it is very bad and can be scratched very very easily.  You have a film on it or anything by any chance?



The 2011 model does not get a HP bump just some new colors updates involving the nav and a reverse camera. I do think they double spray the bumpers now.

the paint isn't THAT bad I hear alot of complaints about it getting chipped easily but I don't have that many problems with it.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 19, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> The 2011 model does not get a HP bump just some new colors updates involving the nav and a reverse camera. I do think they double spray the bumpers now.
> 
> the paint isn't THAT bad I hear alot of complaints about it getting chipped easily but I don't have that many problems with it.



I wish the Z would get at least some horsepower bump. Maybe the 2012 will use the technology/engine from the Infiniti's M lineup. Also, the tacky gauge for the fuel mileage is unreliable to look at it too.
And bumpers? Well, that is good. But I think they should double spray the entire car!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2010)

Sengoku said:


> I wish the Z would get at least some horsepower bump. Maybe the 2012 will use the technology/engine from the Infiniti's M lineup. Also, the tacky gauge for the fuel mileage is unreliable to look at it too.
> And bumpers? Well, that is good. But I think they should double spray the entire car!



well the only chips I have are on the bumpers not on the hood or anything.

what is wrong with the gauge? 

2 dots = refuel plz


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm considering buying this game but I'm not sure if I would enjoy it that much.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 21, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm considering buying this game but I'm not sure if I would enjoy it that much.



If you like racing games you'd enjoy it. Plus me and Newton are getting it, that's reason enough.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 21, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> If you like racing games you'd enjoy it. Plus me and Newton are getting it, that's reason enough.



Haven't played a realistic racing game in a long time though. Not sure how I would fair in a game like this.


----------



## Newton (Nov 21, 2010)

Dont worry BH, I'm gonna suck balls too

but my car will look good while i do it


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 21, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Haven't played a realistic racing game in a long time though. Not sure how I would fair in a game like this.



Look at this way you can't do any worse in this game than you do at Black Ops.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 21, 2010)

£20 for brand new & sealed Gran Turismo 5?

Fuck, count me in! 

Can't wait to drive like a pimp in Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG Stealth Model......


----------



## birabudo (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so glad this game comes out this week i finally have a reason to play my ps3 just disappointed there will be no Porsches in the game


----------



## Naked (Nov 21, 2010)

Played the demo at GameStop.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm going to think about it more but most likely I will end up picking it up. Racing Newton and Nin is too tempting to pass.

I might pick it up from K-Mart. You get a $25 coupon for a future video game purchase.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 21, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> If you like racing games you'd enjoy it. Plus me and Newton are getting it, that's reason enough.



uhum forgetting someone here?


----------



## Naked (Nov 21, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 21, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> ?20 for brand new & sealed Gran Turismo 5?
> 
> Fuck, count me in!
> 
> Can't wait to drive like a pimp in Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG Stealth Model......



eh? ?20 where?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 21, 2010)

Team NF moving to GT5?

I expect more hilarity to ensue.


----------



## Naked (Nov 21, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Team NF moving to GT5?
> 
> I expect more hilarity to ensue.



Already thinking of ways to troll you Brandon. :ho


----------



## Newton (Nov 21, 2010)

we meet again Trial Mountain 

I'm looking at you too, Tokyo 246


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 21, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> uhum forgetting someone here?





Naked Snacks! said:


> Me too.



No I don't think I'm forgetting anyone.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 21, 2010)

erictheking said:


> eh? ?20 where?



EBay, where else?


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2010)

Mah Audi R8  

I didnt buy Black Ops mainly because i would be wasting my money, i will be playing this shit


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 22, 2010)

The ChromeLine Audi looks nice


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

Vault said:


> Mah Audi R8
> 
> I didnt buy Black Ops mainly because i would be wasting my money, i will be playing this shit



Very wise decision. :33


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2010)

With that said, I miss Team NF though


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 22, 2010)

No you'd be wasting you money if you bought Naruto UNS2.. looks at violent-nin


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> No you'd be wasting you money if you bought Naruto UNS2.. looks at violent-nin



Psh jokes on you son, I got it with a gift card, so I technically didn't spend a dime. 

Opening cinematic for GT5:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCNyOEOzJBI&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------

Still the best GT intro by far, GT2:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e701QHyCr0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 22, 2010)

Waste of a gift card  

Okay most of the opening contains of machines making cars... not that exciting. First time I had to actually fast forward a GT opening..

Who else thinks this is going to have incredibly long loading times?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Waste of a gift card
> 
> Okay most of the opening contains of machines making cars... not that exciting. First time I had to actually fast forward a GT opening..
> 
> Who else thinks this is going to have incredibly long loading times?



Nah. I never buy games that I would ever sell or never play again. I played UNS2 yesterday with my friend and I'll always go back to games even if their old....shit I play Super Mario Kart (original) whenever I get the chance.

Yeah I wasn't too impressed with the intro, GT2 still rapes as far as intros go. I fear the loading times, but more than anything I fear how online will be meaning, balancing, cheating, glitches, etc.


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Waste of a gift card
> 
> Okay most of the opening contains of machines making cars... not that exciting. First time I had to actually fast forward a GT opening..
> 
> Who else thinks this is going to have incredibly long loading times?



Loading depends all on you, you either install 10gig to your HDD and get faster loading times or you could decide against it and it will load really slow


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 22, 2010)

Supposedly, the install of the 10 gig install will take approx 50 mins to an hour. If you are getting it midnight tomorrow, I would pop that sucker in your ps3, install, and then go out for some late night snack then come back for some racing action.


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2010)

Fuck i might have to get a new HDD, mine has like 5gig or so left


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 22, 2010)

Vault said:


> Fuck i might have to get a new HDD, mine has like 5gig or so left



A word of warning though. From what I have heard, if you remove your current HD, all of your saves will be erased instantly. 

What are the advantages of having GT5Prologue?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

Not gonna bother going to midnight release, their performed in the dumbest way in Toronto, just going to get it during the day.


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2010)

Really? So what am i going to do, because im definitely not waiting a minute or so each time i wanna race  

I never get prologes, i wouldnt know.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 22, 2010)

Vault said:


> Loading depends all on you, you either install 10gig to your HDD and get faster loading times or you could decide against it and it will load really slow


Yeah, I know. What I meant was do you think it's going to have long loading times even when having it installed? 10gb is nothing for my 250gb ps3.

BTW I read that the install takes around 40-50 minutes (that installs around 7gb) and then while you're gaming it continues installing the rest. Which is pretty awesome.

@Omni, yeah, that's why I buy games as well. If they're not worth playing after a first run, I won't even bother buying them.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

There are no advantages of having GT5: Prologue sadly. :33


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 22, 2010)

I better go and delete some of the game files on my PS3. Amazon hasn't dispatched my game yet, it better get here by wednesday.


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2010)

Pfft what to do  I will delete MGS4 i guess


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 22, 2010)

MGS4 is a huge drain on my PS3 harddrive but i am not sure if i have already deleted it.

I will just delete Prologue when GT5 comes


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

@Sengoku

If you want you can put up a list in the OP, of everyone's PSN and who is who exactly to make finding people from here easier.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 22, 2010)

Ya, I'm adding stuff right now. What is your psn name so I can update. 
This goes for everyone who is on the OP list. Give me your PSNs.
Anyone new and wants to be on the list, just let me know.


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 22, 2010)

Me, my psn is r3ksv3ks


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

PSN: Onmitsukido


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 22, 2010)

2 more days >_<


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 22, 2010)

I added.


----------



## Naked (Nov 22, 2010)

*PSN:* Kuya_Matt


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 22, 2010)

PSN: BrandonHeat321

The more I read up on the game, the more excited I become. 

I wonder how much space I have left on my PS3.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 22, 2010)

musolini187. With how many people can you play the online mode?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

1-16 racers per lobby.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 22, 2010)

So were looking to attempting to have a full team NF race then.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

If possible, I have no problem mixing in randoms though.


----------



## Naked (Nov 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> If possible, I have no problem mixing in randoms though.



You only want a couple scrubs in the lobby so you don't come in dead last.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

Okay there gutter-trash, I was a gamer when you were in diapers boy.


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2010)

NF race  Fuck that would be epic 

I hate to be last though  Everyone have your mics ready 

This has potential to be lulzzzzz


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 22, 2010)

I already hear Newton screaming "Nooooooo!" when he loses.


----------



## Naked (Nov 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Okay there gutter-trash, I was a gamer when you were in diapers boy.



Not even.
Me > You


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Not even.
> Me > You



How old are you?

Most likely you weren't part of my generation, the last good generation. 

First game Super Mario Bros played, first game I fell in love with Chrono Trigger, you're no where near my level son.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Most likely you weren't part of my generation, the last good generation.
> 
> First game Super Mario Bros played, first game I fell in love with Chrono Trigger, you're no where near my level son.



seriously so just because you have been gaming longer it means you will kick his ass at a racing game.

please I have owned people who have been gaming 15 years longer than me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> seriously so just because you have been gaming longer it means you will kick his ass at a racing game.
> 
> please I have owned people who have been gaming 15 years longer than me.



Oh me and Matt just fuck with each other a lot, we say random shit to get a rise out each other it's how we function. 

You mistakenly took our insults at each other as if were serious.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 22, 2010)

16 PLAYERS! damn that's awesome. I asumed it was going to be max 6 players. Team NF roadkill will be awesome indeed.

@Omni, I'm from the NES era. I win. I also own an Atari, but I don't remember playing on it lol. That's how young I was.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> 16 PLAYERS! damn that's awesome. I asumed it was going to be max 6 players. Team NF roadkill will be awesome indeed.
> 
> @Omni, I'm from the NES era. I win. I also own an Atari, but I don't remember playing on it lol. That's how young I was.



Alright I'm no sore loser, you win. :33


----------



## Newton (Nov 22, 2010)

i have owned and played all of that shit and im younger than all of you

i'll be coming in dead last

but you'll still feel like you lost cuz I'd have been styling on you the whole race


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 23, 2010)

Can we play on professional ?
Please


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2010)

il be kicking your ass in mah 370Z and GT-R :ho


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 23, 2010)

I just checked and I have 62 GB free.

I'm ready to install this bitch.


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2010)

Fuck you Brandon for having such space  i barely have 5 gigs


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 23, 2010)

Epic title Cinematic is EPIC


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2010)

I have 200 gig free :ho

I raged hard today I got a text from the store I ordered it from that it was in.

but ofcourse I had to go deliver a fucking kitchen so I probably broke every speed limit on the way from the customer to the shop.

they close at 7pm I arrived at 7:02 they didn't want to let me in because their registry was closed

I was furious


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know about you guys but I'm going to be playing around with the Top Gear Test track ASAP.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow that sucks Vegitto. 

So far I'm hearing fake rumors from people that the game sucks, but I don't believe that. Just don't go in expecting perfection.


----------



## Naked (Nov 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Wow that sucks Vegitto.
> 
> So far I'm hearing fake rumors from people that the game sucks, but I don't believe that. Just don't go in expecting perfection.



Lol, how would they know? It's not even out yet.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Lol, how would they know? It's not even out yet.



Some people manage to get it before it's street date. 

*Coughs Black Ops*


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 23, 2010)

I fear it won't be delivered by tomorrow for me


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2010)

Gamefly sent this to me /happy dance.


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 23, 2010)

Amazon UK still ain't dispatched it


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2010)

That's what worries me about trying to get games off Amazon, I fear it won't reach in time.


----------



## Naked (Nov 23, 2010)

Going to the store and picking it up my self because I'm not a lazy bum.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Lol, how would they know? It's not even out yet.



If I wasn't too late I would of been playing it right now


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 23, 2010)

I need to get a steering wheel, looking at Logitech Driving Force GT. Any other suggestions ?


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 23, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I have 200 gig free :ho
> 
> I raged hard today I got a text from the store I ordered it from that it was in.
> 
> ...


Haha that's messed up. 2 minutes! Could you be even more anal. Still we don't get to play it until tomorrow either, so good for you 



Reksveks said:


> I need to get a steering wheel, looking at Logitech Driving Force GT. Any other suggestions ?


I remember posting an amazing steering wheel a couple months back. I don't know if it was here or in the black ops thread. I'll try finding it for you. The steer with the thing that holds it, altogether came about 300 bucks though. You can always just get the steer though. I'm gonna go look around and see if I can find it for you.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 23, 2010)

I expect perfection if it's the first realistic racing game I'm going to buy.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol your first? You're going to have a hard time adjusting then. I'm glad I played GT4 and GT5 demo do death. I sucked big time when I just started.. okay not big time. Since I'm a decent gamer if I say so myself. But it's a big change from what I was used to play (NFS, MNC II DUB edition etc).


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 23, 2010)

I expect to suck for a while. 

I have played realistic racers before but I never truly owned the game. This will be my first time buying it. I've heard good things about this GT, so hopefully it doesn't disappoint. 

Not to mention I have you guys to make this game lulz worthy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2010)

If your expecting perfection as in every single car in the game (1000+) have precise engine sounds, all have interior view and have car damage then you might as well not waste your money getting it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 23, 2010)

Well you should expect that after 5 years of development. But for realz, I'll be glad if the game plays good and if there's a good selection of cars and custimization.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> If your expecting perfection as in every single car in the game (1000+) have precise engine sounds, all have interior view and have car damage then you might as well not waste your money getting it.



It's a good thing I'm not expecting that kind of perfection.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 23, 2010)

I remember on GT-1A _(or whatever it was for Ps2)_ The graphics were fucking awesome. I would expext them to have been much better on Ps3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Well you should expect that after 5 years of development. But for realz, I'll be glad if the game plays good and if there's a good selection of cars and custimization.



I heard you can only customize the premium cars which sucks, but it's not confirmed so who knows.



Brandon Heat said:


> It's a good thing I'm not expecting that kind of perfection.




Shut up then.


----------



## Naked (Nov 23, 2010)

Are all 1000+ cars going to be on the disc or are most of them DLC?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2010)

1000 on the disc, with a few special ones depending one which version of the game you get. The signature edition in Europe is probably the best one.


----------



## Agitation (Nov 23, 2010)

Picked it up at Midnight Launch. Woo. It's installing atm, I read that it takes  50 minutes but mine seems to be around 20 mins.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 23, 2010)

Agitation said:


> Picked it up at Midnight Launch. Woo. It's installing atm, I read that it takes  50 minutes but mine seems to be around 20 mins.


Is jealous. Let us know how it plays.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2010)

I ain't jealous, I gotta finish this damn Black Ops by tonight though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I ain't jealous, I gotta finish this damn Black Ops by tonight though.



Zombies is calling your name. 

I will be picking this up on my way back from school tomorrow. Hopefully we can play some tomorrow night.


----------



## Naked (Nov 23, 2010)

Who else is picking this up tomorrow?


----------



## Agitation (Nov 23, 2010)

Rofl. My finger slipped at 35 seconds left for installation and cancelled it. 

Re-doing it and I'm at 1 second left. seems to be stalling for a while though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2010)

^

Too excited?


----------



## Helix (Nov 23, 2010)

Collector's Edition coming tomorrow.


----------



## Naked (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey Agitation, mind telling us how the game is?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm so tempted to buy this. Is the Collector's Edition worth it? I have a Best Buy gift card that I was planning on using.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Well you should expect that after 5 years of development. But for realz, I'll be glad if the game plays good and if there's a good selection of cars and custimization.



yeah and to be honest most of the cars that are shitty are cars nobody really cares about. but I find it dissapointing in a way, such a long and dramatic dev period.

more than half of the cars don't have cockpit view, only about 10 real tracks

I raged hard when I heard no spa


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 24, 2010)

yea, 200 premium cars, look amazing, full damage, in car view.
800 standard cars. ports of GT4. look...well..bad. not full damage...no in car view.
Only 2 online modes hurts too.....lack of customization..


Planning to rent it tomorrow, but i fear i'll be back on Forza 3 after that for awhile..


----------



## Proxy (Nov 24, 2010)

IGN gave it a 8.5


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2010)

AKA overhyped POS


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like you'd best off renting this game or even get it on cheap price then?

Oh well, time to complete 9 games I bought!


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 24, 2010)

Decided the Amazon were taking the mickey, so went down to the near PC World and got the game and the GT steering wheel for £99.98. Currently installing. 

The intro has grown on me.

having slight problems with the game and the x button, stupid me forgot to connect the pedals


----------



## Naked (Nov 24, 2010)

Judging from the posts, the game is a disappointment so far. :/

I'm going to the store and picking it up now.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 24, 2010)

I was gonna get this shizzle but the reviews are


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

Not a fan of what I'm hearing from reviews......maybe I'll hold off from getting this game.


----------



## Naked (Nov 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Not a fan of what I'm hearing from reviews......maybe I'll hold off from getting this game.



WTF? You were the person that convinced everyone to buy the damn game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> WTF? You were the person that convinced everyone to buy the damn game.



The only person I was trying to convince was Crix, not my fault if you got it as well. 

If you were in the game yesterday you would of heard me say MVC3 is the game that's a must buy, anything else is up in the air.


----------



## Naked (Nov 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> If you were in the game yesterday you would of heard me say MVC3 is the game that's a must buy, anything else is up in the air.



No, I wasn't in the game yesterday 'cause you guys started without me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

Your own fault for not learning how to organize and host.


----------



## Newton (Nov 24, 2010)

From the reviews, it doesn't look like a bad game, just not what the hardcore gt fans expected (its focus is more on looks or whatever than customization and tuning like it was before)

I don't have an hd tv, so the big differences between premium and standard wont matter to me. My only concern is that if its 'feels' similar to the way prologue did, the I'm not sure

Prologue lacked that feel of speed you usually get, and it sorta bored me

Its gonna be available for me until friday at the earliest, so I'll see then if I'm getting it or not


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

@Crix

You called it last night, it seems you can't upgrade your breaks for whatever reason.

--

Customization is one of the main things I love about GT, reminds me of Top Gear, but it seems this GT is a bit lacking in that department.


----------



## Newton (Nov 24, 2010)

yeah, the actual handling system has been praised though, so I figure they thought they got the braking 'perfect' if you will, and felt if players were able to alter it might mess things up?

in the past games the part i enjoyed most was having to get your license and then struggling and having to get everything right in order to move up and get :datcar

but now those things have less precedence 



the game is sexy as fuck though lol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2010)

lol their timer sucks

5 minutes of 35 seconds remaining


----------



## Naked (Nov 24, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol their timer sucks
> 
> 5 minutes of 35 seconds remaining



You'd think the game would be more refined after what, 900 billion years?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2010)

seriously they cant even program a timer right.

and seriously wtf is up with the main menu music and those crappily made people


----------



## Agitation (Nov 24, 2010)

There's a lot of pro Classical music going through the menu's. Lol.

Anyone else having connection problems on GT? It was fine this morning.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2010)

yeah it always goes "lol cant connect"


----------



## Agitation (Nov 24, 2010)

I haven't tried MP properly yet but are you able to use your own car in online play? I had one race and everyone was using the same car. 

I don't know why but I'm almost bored. I want to buy the cars I want straight away, or could be the horrible loading times. ;;


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2010)

honestly I don't want to image the loading times if I didn't install.

the races themself arent bad but DAMN when you go back to the main selection part that stupid GT logo takes like 5 minutes and more for just the menu


----------



## Naked (Nov 24, 2010)

You guys wanna get together and play a couple games?

My PSN ID is Kuya_Matt.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

Pass. I'm not playing any GT online tonight, going to go run zombies.


----------



## Agitation (Nov 24, 2010)

Online play is a joke. Can bearly join any rooms and after a while my ps3 freezes while browsing through list of games to join. -_-.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah I'm hearing the online is terrible right now, hopefully it gets fixed.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 24, 2010)

I couldn't pick it up today. 

Zombies will have to do till tomorrow or the weekend.


----------



## Newton (Nov 24, 2010)

Nin did you get it?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah I got it, messing around with it right now. 

You and BH need to get the hell online for zombies.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 24, 2010)

So it looks like I should hold off from getting this.


----------



## Newton (Nov 24, 2010)

wats the verdict then?

should i bother spending money on it


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

I only played like 15 minutes of it, so I can't really say.

Ask Matt (he's been on it all day) or someone in the thread.


----------



## Naked (Nov 25, 2010)

I've only played a couple minutes. I still haven't played any online races yet.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 25, 2010)

I better get a full review from the two of you tomorrow.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll try, don't expect a review of online cause from what I'm hearing it's impossible to get on at the moment.


----------



## Smiley (Nov 25, 2010)

I got it recently, haven't played it yet though. Hopefully, tormorow I got me some spare timez to test it out. Apparently, it has over  featuring in the game.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 25, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> I got it recently, haven't played it yet though. Hopefully, tormorow I got me some spare timez to test it out. Apparently, it has over  featuring in the game.



yea..but only 200 are new cars, premium cars.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2010)

yes and those 800ish cars are just ports from the previous games which look blocky low res compared to the other cars.

instead of trying to have the most cars in the game they should of just had the 200 premium ones and spend the rest of the time reducing load times and adding more track since most people don't really drive all those cars, tracks are more important

seriously 5+ years in development and like 10 real tracks hell where the fuck is francorchamps spa, that is a legendary track. but what do we get a fucking track that goes around in circles.

wow amazing. and do the cars have physics? I start swaying hard left and right and the car doesn't lean over with the swaying most powerfull suspension ever? This was with a premium car

And the stupidest mistake I have seen yet is when you smoke up your tires and you look behind you you see the smoke...but when you just look at your rearview mirror or your side mirrors there is no smoke.

+ lol @ installing messages instead of loading messages


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 25, 2010)

Yea, been playing last couple hours, so far not to impressed. It doesnt feel bad..just dated..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2010)

I wonder if the head of the dev team will kill himself now that people are hating


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 25, 2010)

Probably not, as the hardcore GT fans are to far into denial to admit the problems...


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow you guys. Does it really suck that much? I still haven't bought it, but I was really looking forward to it for a very long time..


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 25, 2010)

Sure there are some graphical blehs here and there, but the gameplay is good times, especially when combined with a wheel.  I'm rocking the Driving Force GT right now and it feels great, especially with kart racing which I've done amateur leagues IRL.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 25, 2010)

I may try to make room tomorrow to set up my old wheel, nothing fancy, just an old MOMO i used to use for NASCAR Racing 2003 Season...

The game play over all is good, Not sure I can say I like it over forza.....the cars I've used so far look great, but I havent had anything that wasnt a premium yet....the tracks could look a bit better...more detail etc...


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 25, 2010)

Well we do know Jeff Gordon isn't a premium model.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2010)

Well I prefer it over forza in forza the cars feel stiff. I have driven one RWD car. that was fun. but I should turn off the traction controll for it since when I go into a drift the TC jumps in and snaps it straight causing me to crash.

I am currently using a 2007 swift sport with the mid range turbo, complete exhaust and intake set, sport suspension, double clutch and sport flywheel.

tires sure smoke up when I take mah turns :ho


----------



## Naked (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting the wheel. Think it's worth another $100?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2010)

I played with a steering wheel at a convention, it was this logitech steering wheel plastere with the GT logo.

my mate's brake pedal was broken and needed to be lifted or it would brake constantly.

my steering wheel was broken. I would go straight and out of nowhere the wheel would snap and freak out an make you crash. seriously straight road crash with a fucking ferrari.


----------



## Agitation (Nov 25, 2010)

Might trade it in later.

All of my favourite cars are Standard Cars besides the Focus ST, wtf like.

I don't find any fun in GTLife and I don't want to buy certain cars just to race in certain events. 

I drive a Civic Type R ep4 irl and it handles no where near as realistic in this game, lol at oversteerer at 40 mph on a simple curve.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 25, 2010)

I definitely agree that this game feels dated.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2010)

lol so if I get it right, the reason why the menus take so long to load is because GT5 is ALWAYS connected to the servers....

connected

for menus....

and the servers overloaded and that is the reason why everything went so slow

so their advice?

turn of internet if you want to play

lol overhyped POS


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 25, 2010)

Am i missing something, or can i not have a clutch? I didnt see an option in the control set up to designate a clutch..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2010)

lol wut I just bought my 370Z and the description says it has a 6 speed automatic

the AT is a 7 speed


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 25, 2010)

SilverCross said:


> Am i missing something, or can i not have a clutch? I didnt see an option in the control set up to designate a clutch..



It's in the driving options before you race.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 25, 2010)

Do I have to have a wheel? I see no option for it listed....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2010)

lol wut.

no turbo options for the 370Z other than a supercharger, hey GT5 GTM, greddy and HKS would like to have a word with you about no TT options


----------



## Agitation (Nov 25, 2010)

currently doing 3rd Licence list and the 1st 1000meters is a joke. I got 26,703 which I need 26.700 for gold trophy. If i brake any sooner then i wont make it over the line. -_-


----------



## Newton (Nov 26, 2010)

so should i pick this up today or not


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 26, 2010)

It doesn't look like many people on this forum are pleased with the game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2010)

I still haven't had much opportunity to play the game and haven't tried online yet. One thing I'll say his playing this game with the my own music while racing (like I did in GT2) makes the game so much better.

I say get it, but be sure, cause if you don't like it don't come and blame me.


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 26, 2010)

The soundtrack in this game is really poor


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> The soundtrack in this game is really poor



Agreed. There's like maybe 5 songs in the whole game that I like total, I also like one of the victory themes but that's about it.

----

Since I play on a small tv at the moment, that zoom in feature is a godsend. pek


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 26, 2010)

You know, bar all these technical niggles, I can't stop playing this game.  It's probably a good thing I didn't superhype it like everyone else.  I just love driving. Although, I probably wouldn't have that much of an appreciation for it if it wasn't for the Driving Force GT wheel.  Sooo good. =)

And fuck you Top Gear Challenge.  Fuck you.


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 26, 2010)

I couldn't be bothered finishing the first Top Gear challenge, absolutely boring.
Yh the steering wheel is a god send however after 5 hours my arms are slightly hurting


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah I think I overhyped the game too much, though in part I blame the developers for having it in 5 years of development and kept saying perfection. After playing more through the game I love it, some of the special events are boring as hell but the rest are fun.


----------



## Naked (Nov 26, 2010)

When do you think they're gonna get around to fixing the online play?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 26, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> When do you think they're gonna get around to fixing the online play?



Kaz and the boys said they are planning on regular updates throughout the year, so hopefully soon.


----------



## Helix (Nov 26, 2010)

I hope PD decides to add mountain passes to GT5... then my Initial D playlist will fit more with the game.


----------



## Ra (Nov 26, 2010)

Got the game today. It isn't bad.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't hold much stock in game reviewers at all. I've bought piles of mediocre tat on their word in the past, and no more. I'm confident that I will be playing this game for years. Just waiting for a deal.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 27, 2010)

I love me some photo mode:


*Spoiler*: _Warning: Big Ass Pictures_


----------



## Naked (Nov 27, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> I love me some photo mode:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Warning: Big Ass Pictures_



Those are some sexy ass shots. 
How'd you take the one with the car in midair?


----------



## Newton (Nov 27, 2010)

is it difficult to get up to the really good cars?

please say yes


----------



## Newton (Nov 27, 2010)

lets do this 

fuck getting gold for the licenses, i keep getting pissed when i get within like .015 of it and fuuuuuuu


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 27, 2010)

you know what sucks. no rewind/fast forwards in replays


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 27, 2010)

^ No kidding. WTF is that shit?



Naked Snacks! said:


> Those are some sexy ass shots.
> How'd you take the one with the car in midair?



Just went into replay mode, paused at that particular moment, then went into photo mode.


----------



## Naked (Nov 27, 2010)

Newton said:


> lets do this
> 
> fuck getting gold for the licenses, i keep getting pissed when i get within like .015 of it and fuuuuuuu



Oh, so you got the game? Team NF should get together and play later. 

*@Donkey Show* - Did you upload the photos to a USB flash drive to get them onto your computer?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 27, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Oh, so you got the game? Team NF should get together and play later.
> 
> *@Donkey Show* - Did you upload the photos to a USB flash drive to get them onto your computer?



That's correct good sir.


----------



## Newton (Nov 27, 2010)

Lol is the online even working? 

I doubt I'll have cars that are good enough to contend with you guys by tonight 

is this game out for 360? just wondering


----------



## Naked (Nov 27, 2010)

Newton said:


> Lol is the online even working?
> 
> I doubt I'll have cars that are good enough to contend with you guys by tonight
> 
> is this game out for 360? just wondering



I wanna start stylin' on you guys already. 

Nope. We have Gran Turismo. They have Forza.

Do you think Brandon's gonna get it?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 27, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ No kidding. WTF is that shit?
> 
> 
> 
> Just went into replay mode, paused at that particular moment, then went into photo mode.



seriously I mean 5 years and they couldn't figure out that rewinding and fast forwarding is pretty much standard


----------



## Newton (Nov 27, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I wanna start stylin' on you guys already.
> 
> Nope. We have Gran Turismo. They have Forza.
> 
> Do you think Brandon's gonna get it?



doesn't he already have it?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 27, 2010)

Newton said:


> *is this game out for 360*? just wondering


----------



## Naked (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone know how expensive of a car you have to buy for the "High Roller" and the "Sky-High Roller" trophies?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 27, 2010)

Unlike you Matt I don't have the time to play the game all day, so I'll go online when I'm good and ready.


----------



## Helix (Nov 27, 2010)

Newton said:


> lets do this
> 
> fuck getting gold for the licenses, i keep getting pissed when i get within like .015 of it and fuuuuuuu



I hate it. My OCD Video Game tendencies make me go for gold on every single fucking test.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll go for all gold eventually, just going with what I get on the first try, usually silver. 

PS. 

I love racing in the snow. pek


----------



## Naked (Nov 27, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Unlike you Matt I don't have the time to play the game all day, so I'll go online when I'm good and ready.





---

So has anyone made their own track yet?


----------



## Newton (Nov 27, 2010)

inb4 someone makes one shaped like a dick


i own 6 shit cars, i feel rich


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 27, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Anyone know how expensive of a car you have to buy for the "High Roller" and the "Sky-High Roller" trophies?



I had bought a rally car for $350K and got the high roller trophy, so that should be an indication of how much you'd have to spend.


----------



## Naked (Nov 27, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> I had bought a rally car for $350K and got the high roller trophy, so that should be an indication of how much you'd have to spend.



Thanks.

---



Think there's gonna be DLC for more cars?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 27, 2010)

Newton said:


> inb4 someone makes one shaped like a dick
> 
> 
> i own 6 shit cars, i feel rich



I own few cars I sold like 8 cars just so I could get my Z 

First DLC must be the 2010 megane RS


----------



## Newton (Nov 27, 2010)

what's the patch for


----------



## Naked (Nov 27, 2010)

Newton said:


> what's the patch for



I heard the 1.02 patch was to increase the maximum number of connections from 500,000 to 1 million.


----------



## Naked (Nov 27, 2010)

Newton said:


> 133 megs for that?



Hey, at least they're fixing things.

Anyways, it looks like they did a bit more.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 27, 2010)

Newton said:


> doesn't he already have it?



I still don't have it and I'm not 100% sure if I will end up getting it.


----------



## Naked (Nov 27, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I still don't have it and I'm not 100% sure if I will end up getting it.



Just get it man. All the cool kids got it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 27, 2010)

Here comes the peer pressure.


----------



## Newton (Nov 27, 2010)

bah not really, i'd say if you aren't a fan of the series you can pass this without regretting it (i am thoroughly enjoying it, but you've never played GT before, so it would probably be different for you)

and just keep the money for MVC3


----------



## Naked (Nov 27, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Here comes the peer pressure.



C'mon Susan. Mr. Fantastic, The Thing, and I all have it already.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 27, 2010)

MVC3 is where it's at, I forsee Matt getting the game just to be part of Team NF again.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 27, 2010)

HAHA Fuck you Intermediate Top Gear Challenge.  Fuck you and your Elises.  I got gold you ass face!!! Wooooo!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 28, 2010)

DShow. 

I can only get silver on that god damn challenge right now, I'm just going to leave it for now before I throw my controller at the wall.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2010)

I hate those top gear challenges including those fucking hippie vans.

the vans are fucking slow and seriously WTF GT5 you spend your time making THOSE pieces of shit into premium cars? 

and I always fail at the elise challenge. I try to act too much like in the show trying to drift around the turns :ho I almost finished it in second place and suddenly TRAFFIC CONE.

I hate the fact that touching a car or cone makes you fail.

you hit a car instant fail. but the shitty AI smashes into you from behin causing you to spin out they just go on driving like nothing happened


----------



## Arsecynic (Nov 28, 2010)

Can someone tell me the artist and song name from the UK commercial please?


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox70Ho9_jX4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 28, 2010)

You're no good until you gold the Top Gear Elise challenge.   And actually the Advanced Challenge is the easiest one out of all of them, lol.


*Spoiler*: _And I'm in love with Photo Mode_ 



]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2010)

you know what I miss?

custom paintjobs and being able to share them like forza 3

GT5 is so lacking in content in a way.


on a other note

My PSN: Vegittokun


----------



## Dokiz1 (Nov 28, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox70Ho9_jX4[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4SxO0g1RzE[/YOUTUBE]

Can't wait for my copy. 3days left. I've also ordered a driving force gt for $130. Things are so much more expensive in Canada =/ i could've gotten it for like $30 less in U.S. But i guess it's worth it.


----------



## Naked (Nov 28, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> You're no good until you gold the Top Gear Elise challenge.   And actually the Advanced Challenge is the easiest one out of all of them, lol.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _And I'm in love with Photo Mode_
> ...



Good shit. I'm gonna upload some photos if I get the time.

---

has anyone tried playing online after the patch? Is it any better?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2010)

holy shit I just drove some laps with the clio V6

twitchy son of a bitch I pretty much drifted every corner :ho

my delicious Z 

she is now completely maxed out in terms of buyable stuff, I gave her full negative camber she can ravage through the turns, lowered her abit messed with the springs, LSD and gearbox

she drives deliciously


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Newton (Nov 28, 2010)

dem pics 

u have to wait for classic to come up in "used cars" fuuuuuuuuuuuu im 3 away from totally completing beginner series


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 28, 2010)

Don't forget to do the oil change trick after you either buy or receive a new/used car.  You'll get more HP, but only if you do not race it first.


----------



## Newton (Nov 28, 2010)

IC-10 took me fucking _forever_ to do 

bronze is easy, but silver/gold is ridiculous


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 28, 2010)

The fuck?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2010)

wait...they didn't texture the inside of the tires just a grey flat surface?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2010)

Is it just me or does that flip not make any sense, its like the car switched sides without actually flipping  WTF


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Gnome (Nov 29, 2010)

Despite this games numerous and apparent flaws, i can't stop playing it  I'm usually nit picky when it comes to games like this. Anyway, going for my gallardo now.


----------



## Newton (Nov 29, 2010)

working my way up that proverbial fucking ladder


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 29, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Despite this games numerous and apparent flaws, i can't stop playing it  I'm usually nit picky when it comes to games like this. Anyway, going for my gallardo now.



Exactly, its really fucking addicting.  Ended up sleeping at 3AM last night golding the advanced rally special events.  I'm at work right now paying for it bad. 

Oh, and I got a hot headed F. Lombardi with a blue racing suit as a randomly generated B. Spec driver.  

C'mon F. McCloud!


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 29, 2010)

All the endurance races from GTPlanet:

Endurance(Level Based Unlocking)
Level 25 : Grand Valley 300km - Honda HSC Conept '03 (S)
Level 26 : Roadster 4 hours
Level 27 : Laguna Seca 200 miles
Level 28 : Indianapolis 500 miles
Level 30 : Suzuka 1000km
Level 32 : Nurburgring 4h
Level 33 : Tsukuba 9h
*Level 35 : Le Mans 24h
Level 40 : Nurburgring 24h*


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 29, 2010)

Christ, 24 hours?


----------



## Newton (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah i heard about those

you can save and stop though

but holy fuck lol

what level are you now? (directed at everyone)


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 29, 2010)

A-Spec only 16.

B-Spec......3.


----------



## Newton (Nov 29, 2010)

is b-spec any fun?

i heard it just turns into a grind for money after a while


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 29, 2010)

It's okay I guess, can be boring. Best to do it when your multi-tasking.


----------



## Newton (Nov 29, 2010)

can you check out other people's garages and shit?

my psn is Crixpack

put your NF username in the add please


----------



## Gnome (Nov 29, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> All the endurance races from GTPlanet:
> 
> Endurance(Level Based Unlocking)
> Level 25 : Grand Valley 300km - Honda HSC Conept '03 (S)
> ...



a 24 hour endurance race would be fun if you had at least 3 other people to switch off with.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 29, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Christ, 24 hours?



LOL, they had the 24 hour Ring run in GT4.  No saving baby!

And I'm level 21 and B-Spec 6.  My driver F. Lombardi is gonna beast.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2010)

B-spec sucks, why the hell would I be interested in giving orders to some other driver.

played some more, my fully loaded clio V6 is such a beast in the corners.


also I just noticed rally driving is incredibly fun.


----------



## Naked (Nov 29, 2010)

My driver's garbage. Maybe I shouldn't have picked an Asian sounding name.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2010)

my driver is too hot headed. If I don't watch out he gets too hotheaded and starts drifting and crashing all the time


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 29, 2010)

I like B-Spec actually.  I get to do other shit while I make money.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah it's fine as long as your multi-tasking or at least have at last one other thing going on.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 29, 2010)

Plus my driver's usually running with my spec'd out cars from my A-Spec races so I don't have to worry too much, even that stupid Vitz race lol.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't like my B-spec dude, how can you lose the lvl4 FR challenge with a fully upgraded 69' corvette?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 29, 2010)

Did you do any of the Special Event races yet DShow?

God the second track on the Sebastien Loeb Rally Challenge is the biggest pain in the ass.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 29, 2010)

Yup, I'm making dinner while D.Oh is cleaning up on the track.   Can't wait for GT Anywhere to drop already.



			
				Violent-Nin said:
			
		

> Did you do any of the Special Event races yet DShow?



Golded all the rally events, even fucking Loeb's, last night.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 29, 2010)

The hell!? 

You're not human. :33

I can hardly manage a bronze on it...

*Note to self, don't race DShow*


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 29, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> The hell!?
> 
> You're not human. :33
> 
> ...



LOL!  It's an anomaly considering I haven't golded the B-License yet.


----------



## Newton (Nov 29, 2010)

B-6 is actually a demon spawned from hell (i think its 6, you know which I'm talking about)

My driver is a motherfucking boss


----------



## Naked (Nov 29, 2010)

We should get an open lobby going since the online servers are fixed.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 29, 2010)

Here's my asstastic gold run of the Lotus challenge.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 30, 2010)

most of the rally challenges have always been easy to get gold in, from back in gt2 days, i still remember i would get gold in all rally's but only bronze in everything else


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2010)

Funny thing is I passed the first rally challenge on the dirt and snow tracks but that tarmac stage where it rains I somehow fail. 

I wanted to use a subaru or mitsu but they are too high powered >_>; funny how the main rally cars are too powerfull for the rally challenges. 

so I bought a audi TT 3.2 and raped them.

I completely built it out except for the engine mods, all is well, I was like "meh random oil change" sudden HP increase = cant use for rally.

I raged.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 30, 2010)

I destroy in snow and tarmac but dirt was my pain in the ass until I made my 4WD ratios closer to 50/50.

Now I have a race modified Corvette ZR-1.  It's soooooo good.  I think I'm ready for those GT All Stars.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 30, 2010)

I just updated the front page with members' names and psns. 

As people have said already. Yes, the reviewers have given the game some harsh treatment but if you actually play the game itself, it is addicting and fun. 



Read this if you are bored. It is not a review per se but you know that these people actually have played this game for a very long time and analyzed it like a doctor unlike other sites that only play it maybe until level 10. 

Also, Donkey. Nice on the ZR1 car. I also heavily modded my ZR1 as well. I had to get my ZR1, GTR, LFA, and 458 Italia (all black) modded like if they are brothers.   The only bad thing about is that the LFA couldn't be modded as heavily as the GTR or ZR1. I'm still working on the 458.


----------



## Sengoku (Nov 30, 2010)

Yamauchi on GT5?s Mechanical Damage, Updates, & More



> * Flexible camera angles and ?dynamic and wide-area lighting needs? are to blame for the sometimes blocky shadows. Yamauchi admits they are a problem and wants to improve them.
> * Yamauchi appears to consider the possibility of removing the in-game HUD (heads-up-display features) at some point in the future.
> * To unlock the Red Bull X1, you?ll need to complete the ?Sebastian Vettel Challenge?, which appears at Level 30.
> * Online ?lounge? functionality and other features will be added ?one by one?.
> ...


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 30, 2010)

> Yamauchi wanted to implement a “free roam” gameplay mode in GT5, where players could drive around, respecting speed limits and obeying traffic laws, and even exit the car to walk around and explore the environment on foot.



Aside from walking out, this is what I loved about Test Drive Unlimited.  You just drive around and do whatever.  I hope we get to battle a ton of Zombie Jeff Gordons though.

And considering I'm level 23 right now... 30's gonna take awhile. 



			
				Sengoku said:
			
		

> Also, Donkey. Nice on the ZR1 car. I also heavily modded my ZR1 as well. I had to get my ZR1, GTR, LFA, and 458 Italia (all black) modded like if they are brothers.



Werd.  My stable is generally all red like my homeboy Char Aznable would have it.


----------



## Newton (Nov 30, 2010)

man IA-10 is kicking my ass in all kinds of direction


----------



## Newton (Nov 30, 2010)

hey matt you missed onmi getting mad that I beat his GT-R '07 with my DN-X concept and proceeding to not slow down at corners and crash into me for the rest of races (he was behind all the time)


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 30, 2010)

Mad? I was laughing the entire time at how bad you lag, and you hit me in the first race and sent me into a wall to win. So then I figured you wanted to race scrub like. 

Psh, Mr. Automatic....taking the easy way huh Crix?

Be glad I can't use my cars. :33


----------



## Naked (Nov 30, 2010)

Newton said:


> hey matt you missed onmi getting mad that I beat his GT-R '07 with my DN-X concept and proceeding to not slow down at corners and crash into me for the rest of races (he was behind all the time)



You still on?

I'll style on both of you.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2010)

Lol the medium GT rally challenge is so fucking easy, I always caught up to the two last guys. 

I gues my 340 hp fully modded (other than engine ofcourse) audi 3.2 TT is too much for the AI :ho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2010)

btw just a quick question.. does this game have a 4 player splitscreen mode?

i've been wanting to have a driving game for casual play for some months now..


----------



## Newton (Dec 1, 2010)

No, its only up to 2 players for offline play


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2010)

The first thing they need to change is the option for custom paint jobs seriously.

I loved that in forza


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 1, 2010)

Online has lag issues still from what I'm hearing and from what I've seen and also they need to let you be able to use your own car's, and just have the host set HP restrictions.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2010)

you know what fuck the top gear track.

I don't even want it anymore

fucking vans and wtf is up with those elises

you brake in the first corner and they fucking almost spin out. 

I once drove a elise like fucking hell they act like that


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah the elise was annoying the hell out of me with how hard I had to try to stop them from spinning out all the damn time.

---

@Crix

The cars online were terrible, you seemed like you were having trouble controlling them too because I'd see you almost spinning out easily on every turn unless you were going insanely slow.


----------



## Agitation (Dec 1, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you know what fuck the top gear track.
> 
> I don't even want it anymore
> 
> ...


That's why i sold the game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 1, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you know what fuck the top gear track.
> 
> I don't even want it anymore
> 
> ...



Comfort Hard tires son.  That's why it's a challenge. =P




*Spoiler*: __ 



all gold baby.


----------



## Ra (Dec 1, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Comfort Hard tires son.  That's why it's a challenge. =P
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All gold in license?


----------



## Newton (Dec 1, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Online has lag issues still from what I'm hearing and from what I've seen and also they need to let you be able to use your own car's, and just have the host set HP restrictions.



there is a way you can, I just dunno how it works, because sometimes I'd go into the garage, and all I'd see is my DN-X




Violent-nin said:


> Yeah the elise was annoying the hell out of me with how hard I had to try to stop them from spinning out all the damn time.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Actually not really, at first yeah, but then after a while it was good.

with the mclaren for example, I loved it after the first race

I tink you have been spoiled by tuned cars


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 1, 2010)

Well my cars are far better than the ones available to me online so yeah I guess I was a tad bit spoiled by that. It would be retarded to not be able to use your own cars online though, considering how much work some of us put into our cars.


----------



## Newton (Dec 1, 2010)

nah I'm sure you can, we just dunno how

I know this because one of the earlier complaints about the game for people who got online was that there was no easy ways to put restrictions on cars in races, meaning everyone could bring their "tuned beasts" as they put it


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 1, 2010)

You better be right, Mr. Automatic.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2010)

Game has been shelved.

game makes me fury way too much.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Game has been shelved.
> 
> game makes me fury way too much.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2010)

I hated that guys, his neck and head are like a cube.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 2, 2010)

@ picture.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2010)

+ nascar sucks anyway :ho


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> + nascar sucks anyway :ho






*Spoiler*: __ 



I've driven a nascar stock car and those things are no joke.  It's dangerous driving in a circle in those things.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh I know that it musn't be easy driving at those speeds, one fuck up on the steering and you might crash.

Doesn't change the fact that nascar is boring as hell. I would rather watch stock car races(I forgot the name for it) and rally.

hell I find field races more interesting, well ofcourse they are shitty car but seeing those cars fly around is pretty fun. untill the X+ comes in with dem subarus and those beetle buggy cars with bike engines. then its pretty dangerous since say the shitty cars went in turns at 30MPH the X+ is easily double that.

I am going to start field racing next year. bought a shitty suzuki swift 1.6 petrol. windows are gone everything inside is gone, now just radiator in the back, rollcage and other suspension and I can crash on mah first turn :ho.


I wonder if the game WAY better with a steering wheel?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I wonder if the game WAY better with a steering wheel?



You haven't been playing with a wheel?  It's like going from an SDTV to an HDTV.  You'll wonder why the hell you've been playing like that ever.  It's the biggest reason why I love GT5 regardless of its flaws.  So cash.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2010)

I have been playing with a normal controller,

I don't have the place to put a steering wheel anyway


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I have been playing with a normal controller,
> 
> I don't have the place to put a steering wheel anyway



Dude, you have the money to buy a mini mount or something.  C'mon.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah buy a table to put it on and then the price of the steering wheel which will probably be over 100 euro


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> yeah buy a table to put it on and then the price of the steering wheel which will probably be over 100 euro



Aren't you like a Belgian baller or something?  That should be nothing to you.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2010)

eh what do you mean with belgian baller?

and your sig is too distracting >_>


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> eh what do you mean with belgian baller?
> 
> and your sig is too distracting >_>



LOL.  I mean, money is not a big issue. =P


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 3, 2010)

I got the Chapparal 2J last night.  I have boost power now!!!



I'll post some in-game pics later on.  Handling beast, lol.


----------



## Newton (Dec 3, 2010)

the hell is that


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 7, 2010)

It's F-Zero from the past.

And the AI is awesome:


----------



## Newton (Dec 8, 2010)

haha what the

i heard theres a high level race where at one of the corners all of the ai just wipeout


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, that's in the Nurburging GP in the Formula GT championship.  It's freaking nuts and hilarious at the same time.  At least 6 of them eat it.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNKkBxTohlA[/YOUTUBE]
Dat Physics


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2010)

Dat real driving simulation 

I actually find the crappy physics to be sort of a 'charming' factor.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2010)

GT5 is FAR from real driving simulation. the few racing cars that I have driven handle nothing like they do in GT5


----------



## Falcon (Dec 8, 2010)

you'd think after 5 or 6 years they'd get everything right..


----------



## Minh489 (Dec 8, 2010)

Does playing with a wheel make a huge difference playing this or is it not that big of a difference?


----------



## Mofo (Dec 8, 2010)

It might suck, but I find it extremely addictive.


----------



## Newton (Dec 8, 2010)

holy fuck

nothing, and I mean _nothing_ makes me rage like B-spec

supercar festival daytona

the friend is doing fine until he catches up to the car that's in last (ie to lap him) and instead of passing him, he just stays behind him no matter what i press, allowing every other car to come from behind and pass him

i can find no suitable means to express my rage at this right now


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 9, 2010)

Minh489 said:


> Does playing with a wheel make a huge difference playing this or is it not that big of a difference?



Like going from a Pinto to a GT-R.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 10, 2010)

i'm still getting this though..a roster of over 1k cars is too hard to pass up.


----------



## Newton (Dec 10, 2010)

you wont regret it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2010)

you will regret it just like I did :ho


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2010)

This game is addictive


----------



## Naked (Dec 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKb71JcmTZE&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

Lolwut.


----------



## Newton (Dec 11, 2010)

sweet 

so what cars are you guys diggin atm?


race cars are too expensive 

and i'm not gonna birthday glitch cuz i'm not a colossal ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Naked (Dec 11, 2010)

SLR McLaren '09 - 900+ HP


----------



## Newton (Dec 12, 2010)

turn on ps3

go into b-spec

2 mins

ffffff

turn off ps3


----------



## Naked (Dec 12, 2010)

Newton said:


> turn on ps3
> 
> go into b-spec
> 
> ...



My driver in B-Spec has actually gotten pretty decent. 

Giving him cars that have 500+ more HP than everyone else also helps.


----------



## Newton (Dec 13, 2010)

it gets harder to do that as you move up, because the opponents themselves have 600+ hp 

one things that really pisses me off is that if there isn't a decent length of fairly straight track, most of the time he won't successfully overtake


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2010)

Got mah R8  Tricked it out to 570 horses. It handles like a dream.


----------



## Naked (Dec 18, 2010)

Newton said:


> it gets harder to do that as you move up, because the opponents themselves have 600+ hp
> 
> one things that really pisses me off is that if there isn't a decent length of fairly straight track, most of the time he won't successfully overtake



My Viper has 980+ HP.


----------



## Newton (Dec 18, 2010)

hp isn't everything

you'll see

you'll think you can take them easy, but its not so 

get on so we can play some


----------



## Naked (Dec 18, 2010)

It's also got decent handling. 

---

I can't get right now.
We'll play later tonight.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2010)

My R8 is nearly touching 900 horses and can do 270 on the dash  Add to the fact i improved its aerodynamics and downforce. Shit is just a beast.


----------



## Vai (Dec 22, 2010)

Ahmmm... so, player 2's controls on split screen... don't work ?


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2010)

Later on this game becomes fucking cheap  Wtf 

The AI doesnt need to brake even at really tight corners. Shit's pissing me off.


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

which tier of events are you on?

or is it specific events that you're referring to


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

Some professional A-specs but mostly Expert ones


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

ahh i know what you mean

you can only race against race cars with your own race cars right?

the first time you drive one is like getting a taste of heaven


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

I remember one time i was 11 seconds ahead, i reached this very tight corner that i had to slow down into gear 1, by the time i did turn, the cars were only 1/100th of a second behind  I remember raging hard at the fact.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2010)

A piece of shit Viper?  Switch to the STI, dawg.

Bring it, Violent nin.  You talk a lot of shit man.  My car is ready.  Let's do this.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

I wanna play against you lot too, mah R8 is ready  

Lets do this 

Or i might pull out the buick


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

what level are you?


do you play b-spec?


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

Only played a few B-Spec, im like level 1  

I just give the AI a supercar and watch the game play itself while i cook or clean


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

i can get on a little later

we should run some games


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

Do i have your psn Newton?


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

crixpack

iirc you're still on my list


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

Crix 

You changed your name?  Wtf, since when


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

a while ago

you stopped playing with us you bastard


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

I didnt stop playing i was just busy with assignments  

And also i dnt buy anything Treyarch  so i didnt buy Black Ops.


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

nah, fuck black ops, but you stopped even back in the mw2 days 

good thing we have gt5 now though


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

Assignments were killing me man  I didnt have time at all. Im glad you dont like black Ops too 

And yeah, we have GT5, who else from the old team NF has this? We need to have a race tonight.


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

Nin (Onmitsukido) has it, I see him lurking

Matt (dunno if you know him, he joined after mw2) also has it

I dunno who else


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

Nin stop lurking  Lets make a schedule or are you scared 

And Crix what car do you mainly use?  

Time to take notes on my rivals


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

haha well I don't have a 'favorite' car like you do with your R8 really, but I like to buy and mod/tune different cars and replay the different tournaments with them

but i'd say right now the cars I've been using most are the Zonda C9 and Toyota Minolta

but that's just cuz they're mostly the only ones that can survive the extreme races


I enjoy most cars, it'd be fun if we had a race where we all bought and tuned the same car in our own way and then raced each other


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

Thats a brilliant idea  Then will know who really is godly when it comes to tuning. Lets do that 

Should it be a crappy car or supercar?


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

depends on how much money you guys have 

or we could do both

I'd say lets gather more people as well, because even though a few people post, as far as I know, noone other than me matt and nin have even played together


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

Im broke  My friends came over and they sabotaged me by buying alot of shit then deleting it so i wont be able to resale


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

damn, that sucks 

we can just race for shits and giggles til we organize more people


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

I will jump on now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 23, 2010)

Rukia said:


> A piece of shit Viper?  Switch to the STI, dawg.
> 
> Bring it, Violent nin.  You talk a lot of shit man.  My car is ready.  Let's do this.



Still waiting for that PSN account, what is it? 

--

Vault is smart for not getting Black Ops. As for GT5 I don't really play anymore, got kinda bored with it, but I will play if you guys are all racing.

I'm running on no sleep so if you guys were to play it would definitely have to be earlier in the day if was to happen today.


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

im in a championship

is like 45 mins good?


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah thats good atleast i can make money in that time


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 23, 2010)

I gotta run some errands, rain-check on GT5 for today, I'll be down for zombies later today though.


----------



## Naked (Dec 23, 2010)

That reminds me, I need to grind for money to tune my Corvette. :S


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

This fucking game  Its not letting me change tyres


----------



## Naked (Dec 23, 2010)

Vault said:


> This fucking game  Its not letting me change tyres



The event might have a restriction for tires.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

No its completely refusing for me to change tyres


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

Vault said:


> This fucking game  Its not letting me change tyres



you do it in the options just before you start the race, where you alter your assists


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

I see  Thanks man.


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

whoa that patch is huge

i'll be a bit late lol


----------



## Naked (Dec 23, 2010)

What patch? When did it come out?


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

a few days ago I think

1.05 iirc


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

This game can be cheap when it wants to, the cars aint fucking braking


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm ready when you guys are


----------



## Naked (Dec 23, 2010)

Are you pressing the "break" button?

Maybe you should up your breaking sensitivity.


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

he means the ai


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

hey matt, get on and host


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah Matt  Get on and host


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

sweet, now that we found a lobby

what you wanna do


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

Just race i guess, but you have a monster  

No way i will win this


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

oh, i wouldn't seriously race your R8 with this

it'd be unfair cuz u didnt have the opportunity to get these kinds of cars yet lol

your r8 is sweet though

what's the basic specs on it? hp, weight etc? so I can get something of my own thats in the same range


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

You guys wrecked my car on the first turn


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

Its 500 bhp and the weight is 1600 kilos i think,but i tuned it up to 870 bhp


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

nice 

it sucks that you need to have your cars on "favorites" to be able to select them for online, because now I have to leave to get my car, and I'm afraid I wont find the lobby again


----------



## Naked (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry I can't get on right now guys. I'll be on in a bit.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

Just use your favourite cars man its fine


----------



## Naked (Dec 23, 2010)

Newton said:


> nice
> 
> it sucks that you need to have your cars on "favorites" to be able to select them for online, because now I have to leave to get my car, and I'm afraid I wont find the lobby again


Exactly why I "Favorite" all of my cars.


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

you only have what? 7 cars at any given time?


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

No matter how much i love the R8, it cant hack it with these cars  

Might have to buy something ridiculously powerful then


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

you got 300k+

you aint too broke


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

man that thing is a rocket out the gate

did you alter the transmission for acceleration?


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

My acceleration is amazing isnt it  If only there was a 7th gear :taichou Noone would win against me  

Well yeah i had to alter it because the normal transmission couldnt handle the power so it always stalled when i reached 180 miles. 

You let me win that time


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

You let me win again 

Crix do you know i can actually make it accelerate even faster


----------



## Naked (Dec 23, 2010)

Newton said:


> you only have what? 7 cars at any given time?


Good thing I have < 7 cars, eh?


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

Well I assume you're using racing soft tires

so the only thing else I can think of is to do the weight reductions if you haven't yet

I'm gonna get myself a rival car for that R8 


i gtg now though, later if you're on, or tomorrow

ggs


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

Time to go back to the shop  I need to strip this car. Too heavy.

Im using mediums in front and soft at the back.

I had fun man  I have to bounce too. Later


----------



## Naked (Dec 24, 2010)

Damn, I missed all the fun.

Tell me when you guys are gonna get together again.


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm ready whenever


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

I shed 300 kilos off my car  It should be boss now.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

600mb  I know, I raged.


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

you 


i need to fashion some cars to race you guys with


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

Whenever your ready Crix  The R8 is waiting. You using your Zonda?


----------



## Naked (Dec 24, 2010)

Alright, join the room named "Team NF".


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

yeah sure I have my zonda

I love the furai though 

I'm in the room waiting


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

That race at the Top Gear track


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

Those guys ruined my car on the first turn  The whole race it was like i was racing a rodeo horse  The car wasnt responding.


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

i know right

me and vault are there, turning good, minding our own business

the ferrari slams into us

we're fucked



the top gear


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

Seriously you guys have some pretty impressive cars, i was doing 230 yet i couldnt catch you, instead you just smoked me :rofl Wtf?


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

we changed our gear ratios cuz we knew the track was one really long straight though, did you?


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

Also, i noticed your r8 is right up there with us on regular tracks now


----------



## Naked (Dec 24, 2010)

Vault, when are you coming back?


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

I was cooking sorry about that, but im back  



Please tell me you guys are still gonna play


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

i'll play for a little while, but i gotta get off in a bit


----------



## Naked (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey Crix, I gifted you back your DOME ZERO.

Mind letting me borrow the Vitz you used for that event?


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

you can only  gift 1 car a day, so as soon as I can i'll send it


----------



## Naked (Dec 24, 2010)

Kk, thanks bro.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

Im gonna get a new car and all of you will see


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

I need to get some more cars too


----------



## Naked (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey Crix, duplicate that Minolta for me?


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

no


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

Im all about handling not power. So my car has to handle like an R8 or a Evo 10. But they are not fast enough them cars :taichou 

Crix how much was that Toyota of yours  And whats the top speed?


----------



## Naked (Dec 24, 2010)

If you're talking about the Minolta, it was around 990 HP iirc.

He got it from completing the "Like the Wind" event.


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

its a prize car, from the "Like the Wind" event in the Extreme series

the top speed according to the transmission screen is 298 mph, but its doesn't get anywhere near that with my settings, more like 240 ish, but can go higher if I turn down my downforce, which i have at maximum

In a few days, I'll have an even bigger monster to show you guys


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

I was doing 230 but i couldnt catch you  

I want a bugatti  1000bhp comes as standard


----------



## Naked (Dec 24, 2010)

Newton said:


> its a prize car, from the "Like the Wind" event in the Extreme series
> 
> the top speed according to the transmission screen is 298 mph, but its doesn't get anywhere near that with my settings, more like 240 ish, but can go higher if I turn down my downforce, which i have at maximum
> 
> In a few days, I'll have an even bigger monster to show you guys



If you aren't going to duplicate the Minolta, can you get me an FGT then?


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

Just watched some videos of the bugatti in GT, it does 200 in 4th gear


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

Vault said:


> I was doing 230 but i couldnt catch you
> 
> I want a bugatti  1000bhp comes as standard



if you are all about handling like you say, then this is not for you

you get it as a prize for "Gran Turismo World Championship" (the last event in the professional series)

so just get it then and see for yourself



Naked Snacks! said:


> If you aren't going to duplicate the Minolta, can you get me an FGT then?



that's what i'm gonna buy soon


----------



## Naked (Dec 24, 2010)

Making 50.4k in less than 4 minutes thanks to that Furai you told me about Crix.

My Corvette will be fully spec'd in no time.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

Half a mill plus a Bugatti  Fuck yeah


----------



## Naked (Dec 24, 2010)

Meh, I sold my Bugatti. It's not worth it imo.

You guys wanna get together and race again?


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

I think i can trick it out  But im not sure, it handles like crap  Crix was right.

Yeah i will race in abit.


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

gimme about half hour

and then i'll have 3 shiny new cars to show you guys


----------



## Naked (Dec 24, 2010)

Is one of them an FGT?

I'm going out in an hour. I'll play with you guys later if you can't get on by then.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

The bugatti has a 7th gear ? :rofl Oh shit thats insane


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

Nah, i almost have the money, but my level isn't high enough to buy it 

yeah its crazy in a straight line, but the second the road bends, you're in trouble


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

You should see how well it handles now  If you dont believe me, i just i have to smoke you in a race


----------



## Naked (Dec 24, 2010)

Let's go. Who's hosting?


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

You host bra, im terrible as a host.


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

you?

whoever it is, set the stage to high speed ring so its easy to find


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

Matt is hosting? Right


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

Bugatti = My new hotness.


----------



## Naked (Dec 24, 2010)

Damn. My cars are no where near you levels.

I need that Minolta.


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

**


----------



## Fabulous (Dec 28, 2010)

Could anybody tell me how much GT 5 costs at the Playstation Store?


----------



## Naked (Dec 28, 2010)

Fabulous said:


> Could anybody tell me how much GT 5 costs at the Playstation Store?


 The full game?

$60 I think, but I don't know if you can get it at the Playstation Store.


----------



## Fabulous (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah...I m talking about the full game.

And I forgot to mention that I m also talking about the price at the EU store.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

You can buy the full game on PSN?  How big is it?

I call BS


----------



## Newton (Dec 28, 2010)

bought my FGT yesterday

8 mil became 2 mil 

But now any money I have is purely for screwing around/buying whatever I want


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

You got a fast bitch i see  Im broke. 10k in the bank i think


----------



## Newton (Dec 28, 2010)

what did you buy 



I was gonna buy the R8 Race Car just to make you go


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

I bought a SE Ford Mustang for 750k, not to race but the car is just so beautiful  Maxed it, now im broke. 

I know what car im going for next though  get ready to lose


----------



## Newton (Dec 28, 2010)

bring it


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

Some of the car's specs 


*Spoiler*: __ 



# Engine: gas turbine, 1483bhp @ 15,000RPM, 527lb ft @ 12,000RPM
# Transmission: continuously variable, rear-wheel drive
# Top Speed: 249mph
# Weight: 545kg
# Length/Width/Height: 4750/2180/980mm




Good luck guys


----------



## Naked (Dec 28, 2010)

Which car is that? The SE Ford Mustang?


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

No its the car im going to get  

1.4k bhp and 500 kilos, lol the power to weight ratio is immense, it means it will do 0-62 in 1.4 seconds  You guys aint touching me anytime soon.


----------



## Naked (Dec 28, 2010)

Well which car is that? 
Don't tell me it's an F1 car.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

No its not a F1 car  Its called Red Bull x1


----------



## Naked (Dec 28, 2010)

Lol, the fastest car in the game.
Are you about to finish the event?


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh my fucking god  The Nurburgring was attacked in 3 minutes 29 seconds  Look how it turns  

Nah you have to be level 30 first 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQCOm1KCBT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naked (Dec 28, 2010)

Lol, it's moving so damn fast that it looks like the video is sped up.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

I know i thought at first it was fast forwarded myself  

I wont get it, the car is too fucking cheap, it can take corners like that at 200 mph


----------



## Newton (Dec 28, 2010)

you have any idea how long it takes to get that

the Vettel challenges are hard as fuck, its near impossible to gold them without a wheel

getting lvl 35 on B spec takes weeks

and getting to level 40 A spec takes even longer, not to mention it takes max cash (which wont be an issue by then, of course)

I have the second best thing, so until you get that, I'm still golden


----------



## Naked (Dec 31, 2010)

I've recently taken up on drifting. It's so damn fun once you get used to it.


----------



## Theaww (Dec 31, 2010)

So how is this game, I got it for Christmas (along with a PS3!) but ive been playing to much God of War to even look at it. So how is it?


----------



## Naked (Dec 31, 2010)

Theaww said:


> So how is this game, I got it for Christmas (along with a PS3!) but ive been playing to much God of War to even look at it. So how is it?



If you were a fan of the Gran Turismo series before this, it's pretty fun with a couple of friends.

If this will be your first GT game, it might seem a bit boring.


----------



## Theaww (Dec 31, 2010)

I had it way back when....man good times


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2010)

Get it and coem see uys '


----------



## Naked (Dec 31, 2010)

We should have a drifting race.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2010)

I cant dirfit for shit :klamo but im sure my r9 bcan do this  

Where is crix ?


----------



## Naked (Dec 31, 2010)

This guy is giving away free FGTs and X2010s and I'm getting one.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2010)

I want one too ya know


----------



## Naked (Dec 31, 2010)

If I can get an extra one, I'll give it to you.


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Years you petrol-blood car enthusiasts!


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2011)

Sengoku ?!? What car do you use ?  

Thanks Matt


----------



## Newton (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new years guys


wont be home maybe til tomorrow or the day after


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2011)

played it again last night.

I still rage at how unrealistic the cars handle.

real driving simulator my ass


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 1, 2011)

Vault said:


> Sengoku ?!? What car do you use ?
> 
> Thanks Matt



I normally use the stealth Mclaren from Gamestop.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2011)

What is the top speed on that?


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 1, 2011)

Good question. I haven't really tested or take notice of the top speed. It is over 800+ horsepower though. If a regular Mclaren (~630hp) top speed is 231 (last time I checked), then it should be higher due to more horsepower. Although I do have a wing that will drop it down a little, it should be above 231 nonetheless.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2011)

The weight of the car?


----------



## Naked (Jan 1, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> played it again last night.
> 
> I still rage at how unrealistic the cars handle.
> 
> real driving simulator my ass



It's better than the Black Ops Multiplayer. 

---

Currently using the 350Z (Z33) to drift. 

If anyone has a suggestion for a better car, tell me.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2011)

I will try with my R8 to see if i can drift


----------



## Naked (Jan 1, 2011)

Vault said:


> I will try with my R8 to see if i can drift



Tune it to extreme over-steer and use tires with bad grip.

Wanna head online and practice a bit?


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2011)

Will you still be on in like 45 minutes?


----------



## Naked (Jan 1, 2011)

Vault said:


> Will you still be on in like 45 minutes?



Probably. Message me when you're gonna get on.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> It's better than the Black Ops Multiplayer.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



370Z(Z34) ofcourse, shorter,lighter, lower, more powerfull.

I have driven a 350Z at a zolder once and I own a 370 and driven on francorchamp

it definitely is better than the 350

IRL atleast who knows what this "real driving shitulator" did


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2011)

Vegitto we get it the game is poor at being a real driving simulator, must you always slag it off everytime you come in the thread. The game is far from perfect and infuriating at times but we just have to deal with it man.


----------



## Naked (Jan 1, 2011)

It's fun if you play online with friends.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2011)

Thats all i do with my GT5 really  Play with friends otherwise i wouldnt play it as much


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 5, 2011)

This game


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 5, 2011)

check out my new Iphone wallpaper


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 6, 2011)

Jesus Date said:


> check out my new Iphone wallpaper



Good picture. I like the texture of the skies for some reason. It looks like an artist used his paintbrush to draw it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

But come on, a Z4  Terrible car

edit 

Seems like its the 09 edition  You are forgiven


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 6, 2011)

Vault said:


> But come on, a Z4  Terrible car
> 
> edit
> 
> Seems like its the 09 edition  You are forgiven



What but come on, its the Z4 M Coup?. The only fault is that BMWs weight so much.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

I bought a M5 in this game  Almost 2 tons


----------



## Newton (Jan 7, 2011)

**


----------



## Newton (Jan 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Mi_xKz3WLw&feature=player_embedded#at=53[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

That looks ultra realistic


----------



## Firaea (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been bored, and slow though I am, I've decided to try this game two years after its release. However, all I've had so far apart from the eternal installation were crashes after crashes while I'm playing the game. It's really pissing me off.

Does anyone know any fixes for this? I've logged out of PSN and tried several other methods on google, but nothing's working. 

If it's of any relevance, I'm using the old 80GB fat model. I've cleared as much space as I could from the system, but still the crashes persist. :/


----------

